# Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - Team Blue Makes Raw Their Bitch!



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread*

Man, that was a terrible PPV...hopefully Raw will be somewhat interesting.

I just feel bad for Kurt. Had to waste his in-ring return by being with the damn shield.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread*

Kane turning on Braun makes a little bit of sense. It's a stretch but Kane was upset that Braun didn't accept it was a mistake that he hit him with a chair. They both overreacted but I guess Kane will put him over.

Maybe we'll get a Miz/Angle feud but I'd rather Angle not wrestle again. He felt very out of place outside of a few spots.

The main event was terrible. If they no sell it, that would be just fine by me.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread*

I might be in the minority, but I enjoyed the hell out of tonight's show as far as the big matches.

As far as Raw goes, can't say I'm looking forward to it. It's Raw vs. Smackdown at Survivor Series. Meaning they'll be a bunch of matches with opponents that can't interact with each other. That coupled with having big names out sick is probably just a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread*

Whats with people trying to literally kill Braun? First Reigns now tonight at TLC lol.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread*

Tribute show for Braun.... :mj2

I wonder if they'll have Roman come out and say some words.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread*

BRAAAUN died a hero  don't you ever forget that


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread*

If Miz announces his retirement I'll be happy. He's just wasting his time in this garbage company repeatedly being fed to the chosen ones.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Full preview added


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Brauns turn to commit murder. Bury Kane alive, toss The Bar into a dumpster, and break the Miz over his knee.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Interesting to see how RAW plays out now with the change of plans from TLC.

I hope Brock comes out: 

"Jinder Mahal....at Survivor Series?"










Expecting a tribute for :braun after the tragic death from the Garbage Truck :mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Interesting to see how RAW plays out now with the change of plans from TLC.
> 
> I hope Brock comes out:
> 
> ...


I just want Lesnar to troll and as soon as Heyman mentions Mahal, Brock grabs the mic (sudden breath) and just goes "Who?" :brock4


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Brock said:


> I just want Lesnar to troll and as soon as Heyman mentions Mahal, Brock grabs the mic (sudden breath) and just goes "Who?" :brock4


That's what should happen. Anything else is laughable from Brock's perspective. Why would he treat Mahal like a massive threat after the guys he's beat? I'd argue Samoa Joe and Braun Strowman were more threatening in general, and they weren't even Champion.

:lol

fpalm If they make Heyman try to pass off Mahal as a legitimate threat to Brock. He's a massive chickenshit heel.

Edit: I think I'd like a reason for Brock to get enraged with Mahal. Maybe he invades RAW and attacks Heyman which pisses Brock off or something like that. He needs a trigger point for it to make sense IMO.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



The Fourth Wall said:


> That's what should happen. Anything else is laughable from Brock's perspective. Why would he treat Mahal like a massive threat after the guys he's beat? I'd argue Samoa Joe and Braun Strowman were more threatening in general, and they weren't even Champion.
> 
> :lol
> 
> fpalm If they make Heyman try to pass off Mahal as a legitimate threat to Brock. He's a massive chickenshit heel.



A 'champion vs champion' match should be and feel big (even though this match is actually a non title match). But all this feels and is random, unnecessary and it's Jinder fucking Mahal on one end.

I expect Lesnar to go over and the match to be shit, but God knows about everything they do in between tbh. Both on the way there and in the booking of the match. 

Yea seeing Lesnar throw Jinder around will be a laugh, but an ultimately meaningless laugh.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Brock said:


> A 'champion vs champion' match should be and feel big (even though this match is actually a non title match). But all this feels and is random, unnecessary and it's Jinder fucking Mahal on one end.
> 
> I expect Lesnar to go over and the match to be shit, but God knows about everything they do in between tbh. Both on the way there and in the booking of the match.
> 
> Yea seeing Lesnar throw Jinder around will be a laugh, but an ultimately meaningless laugh.


It's not even like I just hate Jinder either, they should have booked him more strongly as a heel if they were planning to do this match, or at least not get majority of his wins with outside interference. 

Maybe..

Just maybe.. I could have at least believed the kayfabe reason for these two to fight. But it feels like such a mismatch on numerous levels. Brock is leagues ahead, has literally demolished opponents with clean victories and ended the Streak.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Gonna tear up at the Braun video package, not gonna lie. :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Gonna tear up at the Braun video package, not gonna lie. :sadbecky


I do wonder how they are going to book this now :lol

Roman trying to kill him with an Ambulance, and now this :lol

I guess they'll be keeping Braun off screen for a couple of weeks. Looks like the seeds were planted for a Kane vs Braun feud?

Also, was that a face turn last night? He literally got ganged up on by all the heels in the match. I wouldn't mind seeing a face run from Braun, could be a good move. He's been over with the crowds anyway.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



The Fourth Wall said:


> I do wonder how they are going to book this now :lol
> 
> Roman trying to kill him with an Ambulance, and now this :lol
> 
> ...


Yeah, since he failed in his attempt at getting the title, i think it's probably about a good time to turn him face, i'm struggling to see much more he can do as a heel with the guys he's faced already, unless he went into a program with Balor, perhaps.

Still, as you say, he's up there with the most popular guys on the RAW roster right now, he's an easy guy to get over. I'd say it's a good call if that's the plan.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Are they really pushing this "Extraordinary" nickname with Finn


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I know people might not like this idea but to keep balors momentum from the AJ Match they should have balor come out and interrupt Brock or do something they should not waste what happened last night.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



sailord said:


> I know people might not like this idea but to keep balors momentum from the AJ Match they should have balor come out and interrupt Brock or do something they should not waste what happened last night.


Seems a bit too early to do that with the focus being primarily on Brock vs Mahal. Balor is probably going to face Brock at the Rumble. Think we see that being built after SS.

In the mean time, I think Balor will stay in the Midcard challenging for the IC Title from Miz.

That's what I think anyways. I've got a feeling Brock is going to be the one to give the Demon his first loss.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Seems a bit too early to do that with the focus being primarily on Brock vs Mahal. Balor is probably going to face Brock at the Rumble. Think we see that being built after SS.
> 
> In the mean time, I think Balor will stay in the Midcard challenging for the IC Title from Miz.
> 
> That's what I think anyways. I've got a feeling Brock is going to be the one to give the Demon his first loss.


They probably will have that Match at Royal rumble they could plant the seeds for that match early that's all I'm saying I just don't want them to stick balor back in that shitty ass Feud that did him or Wyatt no favors at all


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

So no Roman, who I knew wouldn't be on the show, but Brock _is_ there. I'll pass. :lol


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Seems a bit too early to do that with the focus being primarily on Brock vs Mahal. Balor is probably going to face Brock at the Rumble. Think we see that being built after SS.
> 
> In the mean time, I think Balor will stay in the Midcard challenging for the IC Title from Miz.
> 
> That's what I think anyways. I've got a feeling Brock is going to be the one to give the Demon his first loss.


I'd agree with this in general.

Only thing for me is, with the Shield likely to be part of the Survivor Series match come the PPV, i'd wonder who their opponents would be, unless they intend to go Raw v SD again, i'd have thought Miz etc. might have still been involved with them as opposed to feuding with Balor, though that feud is probably the most logical thing going forward it has to be said.

Helluva lot of questions to be answered, adds a few reasons to watch i suppose!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Helluva lot of questions to be answered, adds a few reasons to watch i suppose!


For sure. I always like to have more questions than answers come the RAW after PPV. If I know the answers, then something is wrong, because WWE isn't surprising me or coming up with interesting storylines/feuds.

I genuinely can't predict how this RAW will play out. I would have had more of an idea had there been no booking changes and Roman had stayed, but there's a few variables now.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Am I the only one who can't see the hype in the Balor/AJ match?
Very good match, but hardly legendary.
In two weeks, people will have forgotten it.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Am I the only one who can't see the hype in the Balor/AJ match?
> Very good match, but hardly legendary.
> In two weeks, people will have forgotten it.


This is the thing, that match had absolutely no build up, but was amazingly good nonetheless, that's what makes it so good and memorable for me.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

They should watch people's reaction to Finn and AJ this week and potentially strike while the iron is hot and do Brock/Finn and Jinder/AJ at Survivor Series instead. Brock/Jinder seems to be a lost cause, and a second Balor/AJ match in a month's time is overkill and hardly possible to get a better reception than the TLC one – if they made it a feud then the feud peaked at the beginning. Something like Balor/Joe and AJ teaming with Shane is the likely scenario though, which if happens would make it another case where WWE fails to capitalize on moments of brilliance they stumbled upon.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Three pages already?

Must be a record this year.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Three pages already?
> 
> Must be a record this year.


We must all pay our tributes to Braun. Gone, but never forgotten :mj2


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I liked the PPV


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



BarrettBarrage said:


> Are they really pushing this "Extraordinary" nickname with Finn


It is not great.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922280380056551424
I bet nobody saw this coming.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Really intrigued to see what they do with Braun and how they handle the apparent face turn. 

I'm not expecting too much to be made of Kurt helping the Shield win, but if it segues into a possible Survivor Series singles match for Kurt (i.e. Triple H comes back and says he overstepped his authority) that would be cool. How the Shield bides their time for Roman's return will be interesting.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

They should have a cold open where Braun raises his hand out of a garbage dump with scary music playing like they did with Shredder in the second Ninja Turtle movie. Anyone else get that reference?? No?? Just me?? I'll just go back to my old person corner now.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Spoiler: PWInsider Raw spoiler



PWInsider saying Bayley vs Sasha tonight for who will captain Raw team and Alexa won't be part of the team and instead will be facing Natalya at SS


.....


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



JC00 said:


> Spoiler: PWInsider Raw spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what was the point of Raw Talk last night?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



starsfan24 said:


> So what was the point of Raw Talk last night?


My guess is that they could go with none of the Raw women want Alexa on the team. They did kind of hit on that last night a little bit.

Then again Sasha went on Raw Talk after GBOF and we all thought the feud was gonna continue the feud and instead they started building Bayley up for SummerSlam


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Spoiler: Another Raw spoiler



PWInsider also saying Shane O'Mac is backstage at Raw.



....


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Watch Miz promote someone and then be treated like trash.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Watching for Ambrollins. Wonder what they'll do with the boys tonight :hmm:

WWE hardly even mentions them in the preview though. They won the main event last night and hardly register fpalm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Even Flow said:


> Spoiler: Another Raw spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



What could he be there for? Guess it could be to do with Brock/Jinder (making it official) or the start of SS plans for the RAW vs SD matches.





Ambrose Girl said:


> Watching for Ambrollins. Wonder what they'll do with the boys tonight :hmm:
> 
> WWE hardly even mentions them in the preview though. They won the main event last night and hardly register fpalm


They are kind of in a weird position now without Roman there. I hope they don't shoe horn them in to the Raw vs SD match, I feel like they could have a good 3 vs 3 match, a proper one this time at SS when Roman returns.

New Day would make sense, just because of the whole Raw vs SD theme and they are on SDL. Plus there's 3 of them. :shrug

I think it'd be good match wise, but wouldn't be much of a feud.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Read a spoiler for Seth and Dean's plans at Survivor Series and I'm very happy about it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Architect-Rollins said:


> Read a spoiler for Seth and Dean's plans at Survivor Series and I'm very happy about it.


TELL ME :lol


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

It will be interesting to see how Brock and Heyman react to Jinder's challenge, not really sure how they can portray Jinder as any kind of a threat to Brock.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> It will be interesting to see how Brock and Heyman react to Jinder's challenge, not really sure how they can portray Jinder as any kind of a threat to Brock.


Easily wit him having help from the Singh Brothers and the Great Khali.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Ambrose Girl said:


> TELL ME :lol





Spoiler: Spoiler



The Usos


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Brock said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The Usos


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Spoiler: Hmm...



But if they're doing Usos vs Ambrollins, WHAT ABOU THE SHIELD?! Are they abandoning the reunion already?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Lesnar should squash MaJobber in 10 seconds.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

The only thing I'm interested in is Kane, I'm watching tonight's show only because of Kane.

Tonight I expect Kane doing mindgames with Strowman


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Hope AJ leads Team SD.


That inter-brand womens match though :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



PraXitude said:


> Lesnar should squash MaJobber in 10 seconds.


The reigning, defending (with the Singh Bros), Undisputed WWE MaJobber Champion, _The Trasharaja_, Jinder Mahal!


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Law said:


> Hope AJ leads Team SD.
> 
> 
> That inter-brand womens match though :lol


it really should be aj n have balor be raw Captain


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Spoiler: Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> But if they're doing Usos vs Ambrollins, WHAT ABOU THE SHIELD?! Are they abandoning the reunion already?





Spoiler



3-2 Handicap fpalm Or The Usos add someone else to their team. Didn't Rusev wear a Day One Ish shirt to a house show recently? Wonder if there's significance to that. But I'm probably looking in to it too much.:lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


Jack Daniels? Nah, you need this shit


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm ready to see Heyman try to sell Mahal as a threat :mj4


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Strowman showing up like


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



The Fourth Wall said:


> *I'm ready to see Heyman try to sell Mahal as a threat :mj4*


:reneelel :bryanlol :beckylol :Rollins :tysonlol :ha :maury :heston

Oh and that reminds me the thread title is WRONG. It should be: 

Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To *The TRASHaraja*..........................lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Quitting RAW until confirmation Strowman is alive. Hoping he’s not finished with Kane and da boys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> What could he be there for? Guess it could be to do with Brock/Jinder (making it official) or the start of SS plans for the RAW vs SD matches.


B.



Ambrose Girl said:


> Spoiler: Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> But if they're doing Usos vs Ambrollins, WHAT ABOU THE SHIELD?! Are they abandoning the reunion already?


Roman could be in a singles match. Perhaps against AJ? Or perhaps SS elimination match? I seriously doubt they're abandoning the reunion already...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Even Flow said:


> B.
> 
> 
> 
> Roman could be in a singles match. Perhaps against AJ? Or perhaps SS elimination match? I seriously doubt they're abandoning the reunion already...


If the thought of a Roman and AJ match is even possible for SS...then fuck it and just do the shield vs the club.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Wow, this really tugged at the heart strings :mj2


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Looks like a few blocks of the hard camera side are going to be tarpered off again


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I honestly can’t wait to hear Paul Heyman try to talk up Jinder Mahal as if it’s some big challenge to Brock, lol.

And like I said before, I can’t say I’m looking forward to the next month’s worth of TV. Most the matches at Survivor Series are going to be brand vs. brand meaning we probably won’t get to see the opponents actually interact with each other that much. So I see a lot of time killing for the next month.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

RAW is in Green Bay tonight right. Isn't that normally a shitty crowd? :mj2 I'm not holding out much hope for an electric atmosphere.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

So who's the heel that brings up Aaron Rodgers' injury?

I'm going with Miz.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



SovereignVA said:


> So who's the heel that brings up Aaron Rodgers' injury?
> 
> I'm going with Miz.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



The Fourth Wall said:


>


God damnit.

That's even more likely.

You win.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



SovereignVA said:


> God damnit.
> 
> That's even more likely.
> 
> You win.


He might even do a song about him :lol


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Last night it was proved that The Shield as a trio are nothing special and that really it is the power of the bulletproof vests that they wear that holds the power. Maybe we will see a rematch of last night with R-Truth taking Angles place.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



OwenSES said:


> Last night it was proved that The Shield as a trio are nothing special and that really it is the power of the bulletproof vests that they wear that holds the power. Maybe we will see a rematch of last night with R-Truth taking Angles place.












Genius. Book it! :vince


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE 

Start RAW with the garbage truck backing up to the ring and :braun tearing his way out of a paper-mache trash compactor attached to the back

PLEASE


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



deepelemblues said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE
> 
> Start RAW with the garbage truck backing up to the ring and :braun tearing his way out of a paper-mache trash compactor attached to the back
> 
> PLEASE


Time for :braun to bury the Garbage Truck next


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Jinder/Brock

:mj4


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Shield Dad Kurt is life.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Kurt is the man


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

A Jinder and Brock feud.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

All those memes of Kurt being like Dean & Seth's Dad are funny :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



wkc_23 said:


> A Jinder and Brock feud.


Can’t believe Jinder is holding the title till Mania


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*










Jesus that is bad


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

They don't even show :braun getting MURDERED in that little recap montage?

Vince worried that he's gonna catch MURDER charges CONFIRMED


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



PNEFC-Ben said:


>


Ouch


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Got something on your lip Kurt.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

1999 Kurt.
:mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Kurt and The Shield have something in common, they both debuted at Survivor Series


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

"You still got it" ? Well... really? His last match was less than a year ago. Of course he's still got it.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I kinda like how they turned SS into bragging rights


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Miz vs Baron Corbin :lmao

Ambrollins vs Usos is gonna be so hype.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Shield v Uso's

wens3


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Jinder MAYhal... I love Kurt.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

The Survivor Series is going to be ass. WTF is that shit.

LOL at how Angle pronounced Mahal's last name.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Jinder MAY-HAL :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Usos/AmbRollins

:mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

OMG, Ambrose/Rollins & The Usos will be fucking amazing :mark: :mark :mark:


Lol @ the way Kurt said Mahal


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

So Ambrollins vs Usos it is. No Shield  I guess Roman will be in the 5 on 5 match then.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Ambrose/Rollins vs Usos :mark: :mark: :mark: That's the match of the PPV for me. I have very high expectations!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

May-Hal:maury


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Why couldn’t Jinder get the mumps.......


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Miz vs Baron and Brock vs Jinder on the same card...May God have mercy on our souls


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Rollins & Ambrose vs. The Usos :mark

Everything else..... meh.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Dead at Angle saying Jinders name wrong. :lmao


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Mayhell! :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Headliner said:


> The Survivor Series is going to be ass. WTF is that shit.
> 
> LOL at how Angle pronounced Mahal's last name.


WWE being WWE


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Also lmao at Kurt not knowing how to pronounce the WWE champions name


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Curtis Axel looking very mid-90s Rick Rude tonight


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I'm just gonna hope and assume The Shield will get a proper run after Survivor Series is over instead :lol

Also, shut up Miz lol.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

"Mayhowl" Oh, Kurt


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I liked last year's SvS format better.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Trophies said:


> Dead at Angle saying Jinders name wrong. :lmao


It's Jinder Mahal, can you blame him?

Anyway. He should know it's the *Trasharaja* by now

:sneaky


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Ugh. Like he's really going to resign..


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Mra22 said:


> Can’t believe Jinder is holding the title till Mania


When JBL was holding the title , Cena was in the midcard feuding with Undertaker, Lesnar, Angle, Guerrero,Batista, and Benoit getting his building up to the main event , Who on Smackdown is going that fight now to beat Jinder at mania?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

YAY still Shield music and entrance :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*










Only match im looking forward to :banderas


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Jinder MAY HALL, lol.

They shouldn't call it Survivor Series, should just call it Bragging Rights.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Is the Audio kinda shitty for anyone else?


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Yeah because who doesn't just love watching heel champions fight each other in heatless matches?

Well, Abrollins vs Usos will steal the show at least.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

AJ, too.

:mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

AJ :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

DEAN SETH AND AJ!!!!!!!!!! OMG that's so cool :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Styles and Shield v Miz, Cesaro, Sheamus wens3


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Aj on Raw...


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

AJ!!!!! <3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

AJ :mark: :mark: :mark:


That vest though :banderas


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

OH HELL YA!!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

AJ IS HERE!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



wkc_23 said:


> Only match im looking forward to :banderas


wens3










Only redeeming part of Survivor Series most likely.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

One night only huh?

Oh who gives a shit, AJ, Rollins, and Ambrose on one side :mark.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

AJ :mark


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

AJ on RAW??! :mark:


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

One night only my but


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Lol at Smackdown continually getting raped. RAW plucks superstars whenever they want.

Undertaker, Kane, Cena, Aj....Jason Jordan


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

They don't want none!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

ZOMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:

Styles, Ambrose and Rollins!!!!!!!!!

Styles to take Roman's place in The Shield :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Seth, Dean, and AJ on the same team.

:done


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

The Shield Club!!!!?


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Woohoo Aj Styles again!! YES!!! Beat the Miz and his crew down!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

BRAND SPLIT gets more and more meaningless as Vince desperately tries to find some kinda way to get people to watch his flagship show


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

AJ? Man what is he going to take the Red Eye to Sd tommorro? :lol

As for the announced matches. Not bad all of them seem potentially good. Ambrose Rollins v Usos stands out. Alexa v Natayla, they are going for heel v heel. Well at least it well be different from Alexa having to feud with weak babyfaces.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

RAW is officially phenomenal :tucky

Cool to see A.J. go the extra mile by rocking red-colored gear for tonight.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Raw running a smaller arena this time?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

YES!!!!!!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

AJ! :mark:


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

The SD Dude again in a RAW Match. What a shit.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> Raw running a smaller arena this time?


MIcrophones seem extra echoey tonight, don’t know if the arena is just shitty or it’s empty on one side causing the echo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



ShowStopper said:


> Seth, Dean, and AJ on the same team.
> 
> :done












Jesus fucking christ :mark: :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Snoop should be ashamed of participating in this shitshow of a commercial

I don't care how much pyro money Vince threw at him


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I really hope this is not permanent (AJ on Raw)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I wasn't expecting it to be AJ, I thought maybe Kurt would put Finn Balor in the third spot :lol

That's cool though.

BTW Usos vs Ambrollins is interesting cos when the Usos faced The Shield back in 2013, it was always Seth & Roman they faced, not Dean.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



deepelemblues said:


> BRAND SPLIT gets more and more meaningless as Vince desperately tries to find some kinda way to get people to watch his flagship show


I mean they are starting to promote Survivor Series, a brand vs brand PPV, what do you expect?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Still waiting on that Styles/Rollins match though...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

They would never send a RAW star to help SD lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Nuski said:


> I mean they are starting to promote Survivor Series, a brand vs brand PPV, what do you expect?


First Cena (who has not appeared on SD since)

Now AJ 

Who is next

I highly doubt that this crossover stuff is ending at Survivor Series


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Woulda rather just had AJ vs Seth for 20-30 mins but this will do


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Last year at Survivor series Lesnar faced Goldberg. This year he's facing Fucking Mahal.

This company.


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Won't it be weird when Roman is soul survivor for Raw but his show was saved by the man who built SD live


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

What a treat to see AJ on Raw. 


More AJ the better


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Lesnar vs Mahal : heel vs heel, boring
Alexa vs Natalya: heel vs heel, boring
Miz vs Corbin: heel vs heel, boring

Those 3 matches seriously blow both in what the build will be and the in ring as well.

Shield vs USO’s will be lit however.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922617170881806336


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I wasn't expecting it to be AJ, I thought maybe Kurt would put Finn Balor in the third spot :lol
> 
> That's cool though.
> 
> BTW Usos vs Ambrollins is interesting cos when the Usos faced The Shield back in 2013, it was always Seth & Roman they faced, not Dean.


It's also way more interesting now because of the whole Usos and their entire attitude change. Not to mention, Usos have improved so much this past year. 

These guys are definitely going to steal the show. No doubt about it.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I hope there's a revolving door of Shield members in the coming weeks until Roman comes back.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I'm just happy Dean & Seth are billed as The Shield right now and are in their gear. That keeps the group alive (Y)


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Prayer Police said:


> I hope there's a revolving door of Shield members in the coming weeks until Roman comes back.


YOU GET TO BE A MEMBER OF THE SHIELD

YOU GET TO BE A MEMBER OF THE SHIELD

EVERYBODY GETS TO BE A MEMBER OF THE SHIELD!!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Does anyone really think their money match for women is Alexa v Natalya? Charlotte was leaked on a commcerial as the challenger..lol E gonna E.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

You wanna make Raw the best of the two brands?

Enter: AJ STYLES! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



The Fourth Wall said:


> wens3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely. The 5 on 5 elimination match could be good, if it happens, which they never said anything about...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

For the Survivor Series tag match they announced with the Usos, does the winner get both belts?


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

Prayer Police said:


> I hope there's a revolving door of Shield members in the coming weeks until Roman comes back.


It is Vince way of proving that Roman is more than just the shield.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



bradatar said:


> Does anyone really think their money match for women is Alexa v Natalya? Charlotte was leaked on a commcerial as the challenger..lol E gonna E.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Considering that match is nowhere near 'money'. Probably is WWE's plan :mj4 I mean they think Jinder/Brock is money. Says it all really.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I feel like a bunch of people wouldn't be, but seeing they put The Shield back together, I'd totally be down for a Nexus return.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I actually kind of like the champion vs champion thing this year :shrug


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

AJ and Cesaro. Nice.

I hope we see them together in the 5 on 5 Men's match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

An AJ/Cesaro singles match would be so dope.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

:lmao bruhh

Shield holding try outs for reigns replacement.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

So is Booker sober tonight or is he still baked? :booker


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

That´s what chemistry looks like, give me Styles vs. Cesaro.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Love it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Good stuff so far.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Nights like this make me wish the brand split didn't exist. Would be a lot less wasted space too.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Does anyone really think their money match for women is Alexa v Natalya? Charlotte was leaked on a commcerial as the challenger..lol E gonna E.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Link? Hopefully this means Charlotte goes over Natalya on one of these Smackdowns so we don’t have to endure the bore of Alexa vs Natalya.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Not regretting my choice to stay up tonight so far. :mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Seeing Styles and Rollins together is just awesome!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



TD Stinger said:


> Nights like this make me wish the brand split didn't exist. Would be a lot less wasted space too.


Really? I think the opposite. Sure we'd see AJ on RAW more etc, but there'd be so many guys that would go underutilised without the brand spit. Trying to cram all of the roster on to one show never works out very well.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



wkc_23 said:


> Only match im looking forward to :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Have Seth and AJ worked together in any capacity before on TV? I can't even remember if they have :lol


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

AJ KO Randy Nakamura team SD

Roman and scrubs Raw


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Can we get Styles vs Cesaro soon please? Thanks - the fans


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



LadyOfWinterfell said:


> I actually kind of like the champion vs champion thing this year :shrug


It's a nice concept, it's just who the champs are.

Jinder/Brock :lbjwut

Miz/Corbin.. Meh

Natayla/Bliss.. Another meh

Shield/Usos.. You already know :swanson

Only one of those matches I'm looking forward to.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

So I reckon the 5 Raw guys will be Bar, Reigns, Strowman and Balor. 

SD will have KO, Zayn, Nakamura, Orton and AJ.

Woman's match will be Asuka, Sasha, Bayley, Mickie and Emma. SD will be Charlotte, Becky, Carmella, Naomi and Tamina.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I couldn't stop laughing last night after the comments about Kurt Angle falling over the rope and hitting his head.

Now I can't stop laughing at the comments of him saying "MAYHAL!" :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Have Seth and AJ worked together in any capacity before on TV? I can't even remember if they have :lol


I don't recall them ever working together.

They need to have a Seth/AJ match already. They'd blow the roof off wens3 Actually can't believe they've not done that yet.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Are they already ending this brand split bullshit.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

People are going to be so disappointed when Reigns gets back :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Sheamus and Cesaro is better Dragon Ball entertainment than Dragon Ball Super roud


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Really? I think the opposite. Sure we'd see AJ on RAW more etc, but there'd be so many guys that would go underutilised without the brand spit. Trying to cram all of the roster on to one show never works out very well.


Yeah, but how many wasted segments do you see on Raw nowadays though. And hell even on Smackdown. Even AJ has just been floating over on SD for awhile even with a smaller roster.

While talents would get less opportunities, they could cut the dead weight on a lot of these shows and pack the show full of talented people as opposed to them just filling time. It would be one thing if they took these lesser talents and really did something with them, but usually they don't.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Rollins on fire right now!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Lykos said:


> Are they already ending this brand split bullshit.


:nah

It's Survivor Series and the build towards that. Expect the brand split to not be completely adhered to, it's the whole point of the theme.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Hot tag Rollins on fire tonight.

:bjpenn


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

AJ has done basically nothing in this match :draper2

Great booking once again Vince


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Rollins sells DDT's well


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Rollins the king of selling DDt's and why the hell would you go to commercial now?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Good match, crowd is on fire.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Rollins sells a DDT like a fucking champ..

And what the fuuuck. This is like the 3rd commercial during this match :eyeroll


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Fucking commercials!

This match is awesome though :mark:


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



wkc_23 said:


> It's a nice concept, it's just who the champs are.
> 
> Jinder/Brock :lbjwut
> 
> ...


Oh I totally agree on the Universal and Raw Womens matches.. those are both shit unkout but Miz is alright, he can make up what Baron lacks.

Shield/Usos is just :mark :mark

I just like the concept of the champion vs. champion lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

This match can go for an hour and I'll be OK.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

AJ gonna get the tag after the break now. Two hot tags in one match lol.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

THIS FUCKING MATCH

:mark:

RAW actually opening strong.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

They sure have to fill some time lol, this is going 30+ minutes already


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

What a stupid time to take a commercial.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



deepelemblues said:


> AJ has done basically nothing in this match :draper2
> 
> Great booking once again Vince


He's probably fucking knackered, plus he likely has to work SD tomorow too.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



frankthetank91 said:


> Link? Hopefully this means Charlotte goes over Natalya on one of these Smackdowns so we don’t have to endure the bore of Alexa vs Natalya.



Was live last night and my fiancé and I both swear by it. Natalya is dropping the belt I think WWE dropped the ball. They did a silhouette of Brock and Jinder mistakenly too even though if Brock would deny the challenge we’d all stop watching. I don’t have the live taped as I watched it on the network and therefore only have their edited version. Someone has to have their hands on the live copy. Her and I were legit shocked because they gave away a title swap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



deepelemblues said:


> AJ has done basically nothing in this match :draper2
> 
> Great booking once again Vince


Well I guess he still has to be on Smackdown tomorrow, so I guess they are saving him.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

These commercials....eugh.

But holy freaking God these guys are good together :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



taker1986 said:


> What a stupid time to take a commercial.


:vince$ says it's not stupid to make sure USA gets that commercial :vince$ with a bazillion commercial breaks so :vince$ gets that :vince$ from USA


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

AJ STYLES, SETH ROLLINS, and DEAN AMBROSE are on the SAME TEAM :mark: :mark: :mark:

Also love Sheasaro and The Miz :mark:

I hope these guys get a half-hour to wrestle. I know this will be a good match 

My 2 guys in my avatar teaming together :banderas


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Crasp said:


> He's probably fucking knackered, plus he likely has to work SD tomorow too.


I would be as well.

House Show.
Flight.
TLC.
RAW.
SDL (assuming).

Jesus fuck. This guy is a pure workhorse.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

As far as the woman goes I think Alexa v Charlotte is a real money match, and that would be far more preferable. Plus its Heel v Face. The only match that is good seems to be Usos vs Seth and Dean. But again some times a match that seems underwhelming on paper, really surprises. Alexa has surprise all year. So who knows.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



frankthetank91 said:


> MIcrophones seem extra echoey tonight, don’t know if the arena is just shitty or it’s empty on one side causing the echo


yeah don't know. It seems it is smaller arena without upper section.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

What did we do to deserve not only Finn vs Aj last night but Aj and Ambrollins teaming up tonight?????
This fucking match 

roud
roud


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Good ol' Crazy Uncle Deano.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Just saying, guys used to do RAW/SD/2 House Shows/PPV in 5 days all the time without being held back in any of those appearances because they were "knackered"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

AJ reminding me of :hbk1 with that kip-up.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

LOL Dean 

Also knew AJ would get the tag :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

AJ gets the pin :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

The height on that Uppercut!

Phenomenal Forearm!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

AJ gets the win!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Really good match.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Roman who?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



deepelemblues said:


> *First Cena (who has not appeared on SD since)
> *
> Now AJ
> 
> ...


Cena's a free agent and hasn't been on any programming since his last match with Roman.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

What a match. AJ is GOAT.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Fun match!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

WHERE IS :braun

Now that literally all the other good shit on RAW is over after the first 35 minutes

I WANT :braun


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Imagine a WWE without a brand split and having AJ, Rollins, Zayn, Cesaro, Finn, Ambrose, Reigns, Lesnar, Nakamura, Owens, Orton, Braun all in the main event scene?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

YAY great match!!!

Dean & Seth never miss a step and AJ was great.

LOL, Kane, what do you want? :lol


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

It would be funny if they keep pairing new people with seth and dean and they keeping winning without roman. Then when roman gets back he takes offense to it and acts like they don't need him possibly leading his heel turn on his shield brothers like rollins did them.


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Where is Karl Anderson and Luke Gallo's to tell their good brother joining the enemy isn't good business


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Well, time for Braun to somehow destroy a garbage truck from the inside.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Ideally that would have been the perfect time to reunite the Club by beating up Ambrose and Rollins but no let's bring out DEATH.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Really? We're going back to these guys all beating up The Shield again?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

KANE HAS ANNOUNCED THE SHIELD GOING TO BE TURNOUT VOLUNTEERS FOR HIS MAYORAL CAMPAIGN!!!!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Braun making the save?...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Roman chants?.. Wow.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Crowd chanting for Roman


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

What does Kane have against the Shield these days anyway?
Okay. What a weird, abrupt end.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

That match was phenomenal but now death has come to ruin things


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I really like this new version of Kane's theme.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

That was so anti-climatic:lmao

DEATH ruins everything. WWE sure knows how to fuck up a good moment.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

LOL at Kane burying the whole main event roster in 2017. LOL. Unbelievable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Welp, that was pretty random.

Oh well, at least we got a really good match.

:hbkshrug

People chanting for Strowman.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Kane making AJ, Rollins and Ambrose look like jobbers. ffs :lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

All down hill from here


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Kane looking for votes.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I'll be quite surprised if it doesn't all go downhill fast from this point onwards.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Ambrose Girl said:


> YAY great match!!!
> 
> Dean & Seth never miss a step and AJ was great.
> 
> LOL, Kane, what do you want? :lol


*VENGEANCE!!!!*


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Its building up for Strowman to come save them.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Prayer Police said:


> What does Kane have against the Shield these days anyway?


Roman beat Undertaker and made him retire.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Ugh, they had to ruin that fun moment of Ambrollins & AJ celebrating to have Kane beat them all up? fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Well i can tell already Asuka is gonna get old and over exposed really quick on the main roster, cause they will insist her having a match every single week. The thing about NXT that kept this special attraction aura about her is they didn't have her on the show every week and she barely even wrestled.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Welp, I'm in for Asuka and that's about it from this point on.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Of course they're gonna have KANE beat the fuck outta errrybody so :braun beating KANE will 'make' :braun look 'stronger'


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

What do you think the reactions of AJ, Ambrose and Rollins are, when the booker comes in and tells them the grandpa with the horrible wig gets to beat their asses 3 on 1.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Well, the main reason I watched the show has been on, so what's left? :lol Meh.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



ElTerrible said:


> What do you think the reactions of AJ, Ambrose and Rollins are, when the booker comes in and tells them the grandpa with the horrible wig gets to beat their asses 3 on 1.


Knowing their salaries, I'm sure they're fine with it :draper2


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



ElTerrible said:


> What do you think the reactions of AJ, Ambrose and Rollins are, when the booker comes in and tells them the grandpa with the horrible wig gets to beat their asses 3 on 1.


'Thank you Vince may I have another'


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Damn, Raw started off hot tonight. Just wish we saw :braun

Survivor Series matches so far are meh except Usos vs. Ambrose/Rollins. That's gonna be great. :mark

That and the team matches should save the show.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

This broke ass company can’t even afford a pyro for Kane


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

WHERE IS :braun

Living with the trash people from The Walking Dead? Is "I finally found my balls" Rick gonna have to save him?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Kane is still there.

:lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

RAW is KANE

I will :mark: for Kane ALWAYS but really :aries2


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



ShowStopper said:


> Kane is still there.
> 
> :lmao


Braun maybe?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Did Kane forget to leave? :lmao


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

If you'd told me at the start of the year that Lesnar would be facing Mahal at one of the 4 major PPVs I would've told you to put the crack pipe down.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I hate how times Cole say's "oh my god"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



HBKRollins said:


> Braun maybe?


I hope so. I'm just picturing how awkward it was for Kane to stand in the middle of the ring for 3-4 minutes straight not saying anything. :lol

And then they show the recap of last night, meaning Kane gets to stand there even longer. :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Good match, but what is left for the show now?

Lesnar addressing Mahal? :heston


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I'm not looking forward Kane vs. Braun, even though Kane is my favorite of all time.

Hopefully, somehow, Braun can recreate the magic he had with Show he had with Kane.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



ShowStopper said:


> I hope so. I'm just picturing how awkward it was for Kane to stand in the middle of the ring for 3-4 minutes straight not saying anything. :lol
> 
> And then they show the recap of last night, meaning Kane gets to stand there even longer. :lol


Yea its pretty funny to see live too, When I went to Raw in August Sasha stood in the ring for like 10 minutes cause of commercials and promos.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Isn't Kane supposed to be leaving before Survivor Series anyway?

Would make you think that Braun will destroy Kane quickly because I can't see him not being part of the Raw vs. SD card.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

So, Kane is done with the Shield already? K

Kane is getting revenge for Kalisto. Garbage for garbage.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

If the set up still allowed it Braun would drive a garbage truck to the ring. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Kane is underrated on the mic.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Kane cutting a better promo then 95% of the roster. Monster v Monster at SS I am for that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I don't even understand why Kane is back. Isn't he running for mayor in Knoxville, TN? This seems so random.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Oh look WWE trying to make Kane a serious monster again for the 200th time, after being made a joke time and time again.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

this started out as a decent promo :heston

went downhill so fast


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Kane going to beat Stroman to look strong for when Reigns retires him


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

"That Was Murder."


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

In a perfect world, Kane wouldn't speak.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



ShowStopper said:


> I hope so. I'm just picturing how awkward it was for Kane to stand in the middle of the ring for 3-4 minutes straight not saying anything. :lol
> 
> And then they show the recap of last night, meaning Kane gets to stand there even longer. :lol


Sometimes it's so funny to watch the wrestlers stand in the ring during ad breaks, packages on the screen and other wrestlers' entrances.

When I went to the Raw after Mania and Seth teamed with Finn Balor, Seth was doing Finn's arm thing as Finn was coming out :lol It was so funny


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I will always like Kane. He used to scare me as a kid and so did the Undertaker lol!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Idk if they were selling but AJ, Ambrose, Rolins and Cesaro looked pretty beat up.

They really should let them rest up rather than working them into the ground.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Kane hasn't been a monster in years!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Kane's good at standing. 

Standing in the ring...
Standing for Mayor...


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Kane, your'e not even RAW's only demon!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

So Kane actually doesn't have beef with Reigns retiring 'Taker, but is instead pissy that Braun is the new giant on the block.

Fuck this gay shit. :mj4


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

The Demon v The Demon :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

But Kane was in SD last year


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

"it's a different kind of kane who is actually the same kane as the last 8 times they made him a MONSTER again"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

So, Kane's not even here because of Taker getting retired.

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Balor about to get his ass whooped.:no:

Sacrifice your current fresh star for a dead in the water old guy that's put over most of the top stars in the company already.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

This match might actually be slightly intriguing if Balor was in Demon mode.

As it stands right now, it's a skinny guy in a leather jacket vs a Libertarian politician.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Crasp said:


> Kane's good at standing.
> 
> Standing in the ring...
> Standing for Mayor...


seriously,he got to the ring,then we had comercials and that giant video package and kane just stood there the whole time,it must have been so awkward for the live crowd


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> So Kane actually doesn't have beef with Reigns retiring 'Taker, but is instead pissy that Braun is the new giant on the block.
> 
> Fuck this gay shit. :mj4


He probably did have beef but then Reigns jobbed to the mumps.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

ANOTHER commercial?!?!

:lmao

Kane gets to stand there some more.

:lol


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Kane insecure


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Kane should be mad at Cole for pronouncing King like Kane.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Well he’s here to pass the monster torch. He don’t care bout his bro getting retired. Ok.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

THUNDERCATS. HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

In all seriousness, I'd totally vote for Kane :draper2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

If Finn loses to old man Kane fpalm


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

They really are getting all of their big guns out of the way early aren't they. Well besides Brock. They need Roman and Joe back on this show ASAP.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I'd take Kane/Strowman>Kane/Reigns any day.

Although, if Kane beats Strowman only to lose to Reigns...


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Penis envy Kane don't give a damn.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



frankthetank91 said:


> He probably did have beef but then Reigns jobbed to the mumps.


Gotta make The Mumps look strong in order to really sell their feud with Elevated Liver Enzymes!

:vince5


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Alexa should main event RAW tonight. Her character work is awesome.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Mr. _Stand_erson Vs. Finn the Human.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Please Kane bury Balor.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I’m so happy they are pushing young talent like Kane


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Could someone please explain me what the actual fuck Balor Club is?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Demon King vs Demon Kane


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

This was the perfect way to kill off Balor's momentum from last night. Well done WWE. 

I fucking can't with the incompetence.:nah


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



FasihFranck said:


> Could someone please explain me what the actual fuck Balor Club is?


The fans are the club, apparently.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Crasp said:


> Kane's good at standing.
> 
> Standing in the ring...
> Standing for Mayor...


"Standing at the Concession, Plotting his Oppression!" - SpongeBob


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Not even 60 minutes in and I'm already over this Raw.

Kane cutting a Shakespeare promo did it.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

that puny loserweight balor is as intimidating as a balloon


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Did Balor really lose after being put over last night?

Who the fuck is booking this shit?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Law said:


> Did Balor really lose after being put over last night?
> 
> Who the fuck is booking this shit?


What? Balor lost?


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I don't know why people are saying that RAW would never give any superstar to SDL,They did give SD Jack Swagger last year


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Kane should of returned as Mayor Glenn Jacobs and feuded with the Demon Balor. Balor should of joined Mayor Glenn Jacobs as his deputy. And Be Called The Deputy Demon. Book that shit.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I don't care about this match. Granted I wasn't as excited for a Kane return like most so I'm :yawn

Balor should be facing someone else :shrug


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Law said:


> Did Balor really lose after being put over last night?
> 
> Who the fuck is booking this shit?


The match is still going, nobody has won yet lol.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Maybe the reason they had Kane stand a lot is to tease his future match with Braun being last man standing?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Ambrose Girl said:


> The match is still going, nobody has won yet lol.


 My bad thought he lost after reading liners post.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Title of the thread should change to: "The Beast responds to the Jobber"


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Kane literally looks like he could kill Balor with one punch.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Didn't think Kane was gonna beat Balor straight up.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

ARE YOU JOKING ME?! Finn actually did lose fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Wow they actually had Balor job to fucking Kane, why did they even have him beat AJ last night? Seems kinda pointless now.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

The 3 chokemigos


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Well Kane did win LOL


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Oh and he loses.... :what?

What the fuck was that?


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Law said:


> Did Balor really lose after being put over last night?
> 
> Who the fuck is booking this shit?


Are you from the future?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

"GOTTA MAKE SURE THAT YOUNG UP-AND-COMER KANE LOOKS STRONG AS HELL, DAMN IT!"

:vince5


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

"We need to push Kane, he is our future" - WWE Creative 2017


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

LOL GTFO Feeding Finn to Kane?!?!?!


I fucking hate Finn Balor but this shit is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Kane has HGH gut.

Hamburgers Get Hamburgers gut that is.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Kane winning in 2017 :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

This company


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

This is the worst I've ever seen WWE booked. Vince has lost it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Cause Kane needed to cut Finn off at the knees... god I can’t wait til Vince is dead. Turning this shit off.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Good Kane deserves a push, that kid has a bright future :aj3


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Wow Kane actually won ....i'm not even mad.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Ambrose Girl said:


> ARE YOU JOKING ME?! Finn actually did lose fpalm


You jinxed it! :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

They had a bit of momentum for Finn and they just UTTERLY wasted it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

That booking lol

They made Finn look like a big deal last night just to get squashed by Kane the day after


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Way to build that Wyatt Match, should it ever happen.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

What a fucking burial.:lmao:lmao:lmao

It's like Kevin Nash got jealous of the match Balor/AJ had last night and called Triple H and asked him to squash Balor so that "midgets" know their place.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

LOL. In a span of 24 hours Kane has buried

Braun
Balor
Rollins
Styles
Ambrose

How can people watch this every week.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Lets hope they're not still considering Brock vs Finn at any point... because if anyone saw Finn as a viable threat to Brock before that (they almost definitely didn't), they don't now.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I think they're trying to undo all the good work they accidentally did last night.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



SAMCRO said:


> Wow they actually had Balor job to fucking Kane, why did they even have him beat AJ last night? Seems kinda pointless now.


I know it sounds dumb but they treat balor and Demon as 2 different things


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Kane beat Balor? So much for Balor vs. Brock.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

About time younger talent gets put over! That young kid Kane has a bright future, glad he beat that old veteran Balor.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Kane just beat Finn clean. That alone just made this Raw worth watching. Vanilla midget rekt


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Survivor Series is going to suck compared to NXT Takeover Wargames lol


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

So AJ jobs to puny Balor who the following night jobs to old man Kane who is only back to job to Braun
This company never ceases to make me laugh with the absudity


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Nice destroying Balor's momentum after last night.

Fuck you vince.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

So Finn and AJ have a MOTY cantidate, Finn goes over and actually has a bit of momentum after surviving that awful Wyatt storyline, then he gets fed to Kane?

Sometimes all you can do is :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I hope Heyman calls Jinder a jobber during the promo.

Oh hey Shane!


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

LOL Why people are shocked? 

Fucking idiots like @Law like Jinder as a champion because he got the 'look' but dont want to see Kane win a match against Vanilla Midget?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Mango13 said:


> Survivor Series is going to suck compared to NXT Takeover Wargames lol


I refuse to watch either. God bless college football and the NFL.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Any slim chance Heyman says no to the challenge and puts Brock in the 5on5 instead ?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Here comes boring Asuka


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Is Drifter or Titus or Crews or whoever not there? Or why did Balor have to do this? Or do we have to save Drifter for the all important Jordan feud?


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Oh man, poor Finn losing to someone that is twice his size. How will he ever recover from this hardcore burial.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Will Asuka get a vignette for every appearance :hmmm


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Kane cutting a Shakespeare promo did it.



:vince3 *"Pyro or NO pyro for Kane that is the question."*

#RecordRevenue #WWELogic 







​


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

ASUKA!!!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



JDP2016 said:


> I refuse to watch either. God bless college football and the NFL.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


College Football >>>>>> NFL


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I don't really like to complain about win and loses in WWE.

But WWE was giving Balor a lot of momentum, why the fuck they suddenly decided to make him job to Kane
CLEANLY?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

So now Kurt and Shane are rivals again? Hey Shane what did you get in return for AJ Styles rental?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

So, now we're about to get an Asuka/Emma rematch, except _this_ time, Emma _will_ lose in under 2 minutes?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Not really a burial though Kane is twice his size.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Kane getting that Part timer push.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Man, I can't wait to see The Shield on Ride Along :lol I saw a pic on FB and Roman got relegated to the backseat LOL.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

You'd think Finn would get better booking after popping his shoulder back in and finishing the match with Seth. He's just been booked like shit since coming back huh. Losing matches clean and being in pointless matches.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

is this asuka vs emma 2

or

is asuka already being sent out to cut 15 minute long promos ?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Meh, I’m glad Kane won :shrug


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Crasp said:


> So, now we're about to get an Asuka/Emma rematch, except _this_ time, Emma _will_ lose in under 2 minutes?


As she should. Asuka needs to make a statement. Was not that impressed with her at TLC tbh.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Alphy B said:


> Kane getting that Part timer push.


Kane needs to be pushed, he is one for the future.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

lol I'm happy Kane won.

Firstly it pisses you guys off and secondly it looks stupid seeing Kane lose clean to Balor. Nevertheless, I would expect nothing else considering much of the same sort of people wanted to see Balor retire Taker.

My only qualm is that this return seems to point to Braun perhaps retiring Kane. I would like an explanation for his actions against Roman


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Kane getting built up to job to the monster among men. Fine with Balors geek booking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

*BOTTOM BITCH BALOR BRUTALLY BURIED BY BOOKING. :buried :berried*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Hmm just like most NXT talent who debut on the MR with tons of hype. Hugely over. Lets see how the audience respond to Asuka a month from now...


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Hey, at least it took 3 chokeslams to beat Finn.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

So ready for Asuka to be champion!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

a rematch from last night? oh boy


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Oh so they're going to make Emma job quicker this time I'm guessing? Which is dumb


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I hate Emma's theme.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I don't think you can create a believable challenger for Braun Strowman if they lose in their first singles outing in a year to a 5'7 gay stripper.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Now imagine Emma wins in 3 minutes.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

The fact Asuka left NXT without putting anyone over bugs me.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Emma again? They couldn't just find a local jobber for her to squash? IDK, that would be be better, IMO.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

So they’re gonna have Emma lose to Asuka again 24 hours after ? Lol


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Yup everytime i see asuka i am reaffirmed i would marry that woman in a matter of seconds. Not sure why but she is really beautiful to me way more than the other girls on the show.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Asuka is already meh


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Asuka's pink and purple gear is nice.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

So Nia Jax can squash Emma in under a minute after fighting multiple women beforehand, but Asuka whos undefeated and has the longest title reign in 20 years in WWE it takes her 10 minutes? Not only that but Emma is dominating her nearly the entire time....


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Asuka sucks so much, what do people see in her?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Booker is banged up again. Holy shit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Booker t ranting about podcasts during Asuka's first Raw match.

Classic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Outside of the opening match, this show is trash.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Well, they are doing a great job rehabbing Emma.

Asuka, though, is fucked.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Emma really needs a trade to SD. Raw is just wasting her


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Mra22 said:


> Asuka sucks so much, *what do people see in her?*


If you have to ask, you'll never know.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Oh. The divas champion

Time to go uttahere


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Bliss looking GUD


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Oh God. Asuka is getting Nakamura'd


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Mra22 said:


> Asuka sucks so much, what do people see in her?


I would imagine the same thing you see in Roman when most other people think he sucks. Im cool with both of them and think both are talented. Just some of us like certain things in wrestlers more than others. 

As far as a in ring technician and charisma in the ring Asuka is way better than roman. But as far as selling a move and showing believable badassness and power Roman has that in spades.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



SAMCRO said:


> So Nia Jax can squash Emma in under a minute after fighting multiple women beforehand, but Asuka whos undefeated and has the longest title reign in 20 years in WWE it takes her 10 minutes? Not only that but Emma is dominating her nearly the entire time....


Gotta fill out that 3 hour show. :shrug

I think the first match took all the heat out of the crowd, understandably so. Nothing's gonna top that.

At least they don't appear to have limited Asuka's move set so far. Wish she did that armbar last night.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

They wasted all the excitement in the first half hour LOL... if Brock doesn't come out and laugh in Jinders face then suplex him 600 times, this will have been pointless


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Why do we need a Brock video package? :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Asuka is gonna struggle on the main roster, as expected


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

She does look GOODT.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I’m hungry for biscuits all of a sudden.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

We got Brock Lesnar. ...Then we transition into Alexa Bliss. After we just saw Asuka. :shrug

Someone said Alexa is entering Jinder Mahal territory a few weeks ago. I get the feeling.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

:rude :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Alexa vs Natalya is heel vs heel. MEH.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Alexa is ugly


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

You're wrong, Booker. Alexa doesn't look good. She looks great. :yum:


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I'm sorry Bliss, the only true Goddess is Maryse wens3


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I am so bored already.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

leader of old folk home, cat lady. Man Alexa is the best on the mic.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Wish they didn't let her talk every damn week. Same crap every week.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

She is right, there is only one goddess! And her name is Flair!


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I took that dig at Styles/Balor personal :lmao


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

It's because you're not Mandy Rose.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I'm so bored of Alexa now.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Mra22 said:


> Alexa is ugly


:rude

Fite me irl fgt :troll


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

LOL I love Alexa


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Mra22 said:


> Alexa is ugly


Steady on Brad Pitt.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



ironcladd1 said:


> I’m hungry for biscuits all of a sudden.


Here's you some biscuits bruh


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I feel like everything Alexa says is the same thing every week. Consistently boring as well.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> She does look GOODT.


No, she’s ugly


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

....Are they seriously continuing this feud?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Wow, that old lady Mickie looks pretty good :lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

YAY MICKIE!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

That might of been Alexa's best promo ever.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

This is boring I'm out of here


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Jedah said:


> We got Brock Lesnar. ...Then we transition into Alexa Bliss. After we just saw Asuka. :shrug
> 
> Someone said Alexa is entering Jinder Mahal territory a few weeks ago. I get the feeling.




Stop. Alexa draws heel hate and is fire on the mic. Jinders heat comes from everyone genuinely not quite getting his push. (Other then India).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

That was impressive in heels


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Alexa heeling it up :lol

And that heat is why she's in the position she's in.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

"Thank you, Mickie"


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Damn Mickie.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

If only that would have happened last night.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Mickie is such a smoke show! :homer


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Mickie managing to do that in those heels lol.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



LadyOfWinterfell said:


> Oh. The divas champion
> 
> Time to go uttahere


*COME BACK!*


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Have to say RAW been good tonight, no filler like shitty CW or Women’s matches like there usually are at this point.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

This is boring, Her promos are just repetitive at this point


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Please tell me Mickie/Alexa isn't continuing. There's no purpose for Mickie anymore after losing.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

She couldn't do that last night? But sadly they'd just give Alexa another title reign by beating her.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Mickie is bangin'. 

Plus she's almost as good at standing for an awkward amount of time as Kane.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Mra22 said:


> No, she’s ugly


Reigns could rival her tits, I give you that.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Mickie in them heels tho shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Kurt filling up the spank bank


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Mickie looking GUD :book


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Oh no, ugly and uglier


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I love how empowered the women of WWE are that they still conduct themselves like retarded high school children.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *COME BACK!*


I never left  I'm a glutton for punishment :hayden3


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Alicia Fox is terrible and her overacting is ridiculous


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Alicia Fox is fucking *HORRIBLE. *


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Elias next :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Spastic Alicia = Best Alicia. :hayden3



wkc_23 said:


> Here's you some biscuits bruh


I don't see any biscuits, but I sure do see some delicious-looking honey buns. :yum:


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I just can't with Alicia's awful acting.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Time to walk with Elias :mark:


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Foxxy, what the hell!? :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Please fire Alicia fpalm


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Alicia Fox is the cringiest person in all of WWE hands down


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



bradatar said:


> Stop. Alexa draws heel hate and is fire on the mic. Jinders heat comes from everyone genuinely not quite getting his push. (Other then India).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jinder Mahal as in absolutely not caring a wit because it's so tiresome.

Obviously her mic skills are better than his. I do give her credit for waking up that crowd.

Anyway, Elias. :mark


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Alicia Fox seems to be overselling her gimmick.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Alicia should never ever open her mouth to speak.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

That was a great promo from Alexa. I honestly don’t mind the feud continuing. 

Please get Alicia OFF of my television with that over acting! FFS.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Foxy winning this would make me incredibly happy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Kurt just did that to Alicia :lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Yay, boring Elias next... fpalm


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I'll walk with Elias then I'll turn this shit off as he'll probably job to Jordan again.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Elias should be provided with a steel cage to prevent people interfering with his perfectly marvelous musical performances


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Mra22 said:


> Please fire Alicia fpalm


Maybe if the fans got that trending on twitter it would be more likely to happen. Here's hoping!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Elias next. Time for Cole and Booker to almost have an orgasm over his music :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Mra22 said:


> Yay, awesome Elias next... :mark:



ftfy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I wish Alicia wins that match just for the LOLs


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

They can't even fill this small Green Bay Resch Center

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922606483073896449


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I find Alicia hilarious lol! I'm impressed that Mickie could do that in heels.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Steve Black Man said:


> ftfy


No...Elias sucks


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Alicia is great.


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Mra22 said:


> Oh no, ugly and uglier


I am actually intrigued now what woman on any of the shows do you think look good? Or are you a woman yourself or by chance gay and like they looks of Roman.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Damn Elias is very over. Give this man the IC title already.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

He’s like a young Johnny Cash.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Alicia Fox is the single most useless Talent WWE has. She ranks even below Ellsworth and Tamina.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Elias just roasted Aaron Rodgers :HA


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

:lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Time to walk with Elias, WF. :trips9

:hayden3 at Samson actually looking pleasantly surprised at him getting a pop.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

His old stuff was better. His new stuff is _good_ but I remember when he was called Elias _Samson_ and was making less mainstream music that none of you would probably get.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



The Fourth Wall said:


>


I guess we should make this official, he actually said it too :lmao


*hands trophy*


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

No such thing as cheap heat. Elias slaying. :mark:


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Every week with Elias. BORING.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Damn! :lol


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

That´s how you do a hometown pop/shade.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Bryan Jericho said:


> Every week with Elias. BORING.


Elias is gold, bro. One of the best things about RAW.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



falconfan13 said:


> I am actually intrigued now what woman on any of the shows do you think look good? Or are you a woman yourself or by chance gay and like they looks of Roman.


Becky, Mickie, Nikkie, Mickie, Emma and Liv Morgan


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

This is dragging on a bit long.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

That was a strong promo from Alexa. I am not sure Mickie coming out was all that neccessary. She just comes across as a sore looser :lol. 

I like Elias, thats serious heat.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Solomon Crowe making an appearance?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Monkeys in the truck messing up.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Mra22 said:


> Becky, Mickie, Nikkie, Mickie, Emma and Liv Morgan


Alexa is probably the best looking woman in WWE atm. Anyone who says other wise is blind.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Elias better crush this geek.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

There's just something about Jason Jordan that I really dislike about him..


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



3ku1 said:


> Alexa is probably the best looking woman in WWE atm. Anyone who says other wise is blind.


No, Becky looks a million times better


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Oh my god it’s Jason Jordan guys! Did you know he likes to have fun?! :cole


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Jason Jordan looks like the generic figure in Create-A-Wrestler modes.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



wkc_23 said:


> There's just something about Jason Jordan that I really dislike about him..


He’s very boring and has no charisma


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



3ku1 said:


> Alexa is probably the best looking woman in WWE atm. Anyone who says other wise is blind.


:ha

kay2


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Mra22 said:


> Becky, Mickie, Nikkie, Mickie, Emma and Liv Morgan


Not a bad group at all truthfully im a big fan of Becky and Micky as well. Still Asuka is my #1 in WWE right now. Her, Becky, and Micky are pretty thick body wise and look pretty to me.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

So is the Angle/Jordan story done? :wtf2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

So they're just giving us rematches from every midcard match from TLC? Lazy fucking bookers. Love the explanation, apparently everyone who lost from last night requested a rematch.


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Mra22 said:


> He’s very boring and has no charisma


Something we both agree on for sure although in the ring he has a ton of talent. He really should not be a solo wrestler as in a tag team with a more charisma person it hides his lack of it and they both can get over.

Sorta like Enzo and Cass was


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

LOL at Cole mocking Booker, saying he gave him an opening to go on about Kurt being Jordan's Dad :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

ENCORE.. ENCORE..


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Has anyone noticed Bookers mic is dimmed? Hilarious.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Jason had that coming TBH, he's been bullying Elias for weeks.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Booker is being an idiot right now, Corey was totally right about what Jordan was doing not being illegal. Since when has that been illegal? :lmao


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Elias with a guitar spot again :mark:

He is the new GOAT


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

That bruise tho.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I want an option where I can hear only Booker's commentary. Comedy gold.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Really starting to like Elias. He is entertaining. Good character work. Got some heat now too.

I am also loving Booker T on commentary right now. Heel turn is gold :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Ouch! Poor Jordan!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Booker's such a geek. :lol

Good to see Samson finally using the Acoustic Equalizer again. Now can he finally beat Jordan and move on up into contention for the IC Title already?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Thats nice Graves laughing his ass off at Booker's commentary while Jordan was just smashed over the head with a guitar, great way to sell the serious and viciousness of that Graves.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

That looks damn nasty


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Brock's on next? What's the main event? Kurt announcing the SS team?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

If I'm Elias I'm making Jordan buy me a replacement guitar, too.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Booker is the greatest commentator of all time :lol


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

lets hope Jordan is really off our screens now as he is boring.
Elias is far more over


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



SAMCRO said:


> Thats nice Graves laughing his ass off at Booker's commentary while Jordan was just smashed over the head with a guitar, great way to sell the serious and viciousness of that Graves.




I actually fucking love this. Laughing at Booker helps me cope with this nonsense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I kinda hope Brock talks.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Who wants to get clocked by Elias?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Oh yay! Time to hear Heyman’s same repetitive promo!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

One of the only times I will way this... Hope Brock squashes Jinder in like 15 secs.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Do you think the reason they Brought Booker back was because Vince asked them to hire a new booker?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

God this match is gonna be so fucking terrible. :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

KISS MY FEET YOU UNTOUCHABLES

Jinder a member of TEAM FEET

CONFIRMED


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Ready for some Canada on Canada violence!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Lol please god let Brock or Heyman call Jinder a jobber and laugh at the thought of him challenging Lesnar.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922642356750368769



















LadyOfWinterfell said:


> I never left  I'm a glutton for punishment :hayden3


*DAT NAUGHTINESS!* :evil


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

here comes heyman going to try hype up jinder as a threat for brock lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Elias vs. Jeff Jarrett vs. The Honky Tonk Man in a guitar of a pole match.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Brock is happy tonight


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

BAROCK lookin cut tonight

hell even heyman looks like he's lost a little poundage


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

There's never been someone more deserving of a trip to Suplex City bitch than Jinder :mark


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

That was awesome hearing Heyman call it World Wrestling Entertainment again.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Brock vs Jinder in an HGH on a pole match!!! :vince5


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Call me another crazy one but here’s your shot at making Cena heel..If in fact he does get involved some way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Heyman should just try to sell this match by no-selling it. Just laugh and say Brock's going to defeat him in under a minute, stating it's not a promise - it's a spoiler.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Heyman mocking Jinder classic :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Heyman out here ethering Jinder.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Jobber Mahal :lol


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

DRAG him Paul! :mark


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Heyman burying Jinder :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

GET EMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Hogan coming back confirmed


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Heyman burrying Jinder and all of SDLive.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

LMBO!!!!!! :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Damn hes burying SD :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Jinder getting the shaft and rightfully so.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Paul Heyman putting over Shawn Michaels :banderas


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Hopefully Jinder gets mumps a day before Survivor Series.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I'm not a Brock fan but I hope he buries Jinder in five minutes.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I don't care about Brock and Heyman, so I went outside to pat my neighbours' cat instead :lol She's way more entertaining.

I come back inside and Heyman is STILL blabbing :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Heyman! :ti


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Heyman is stating pure facts :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Heyman eviscerating Mahal with no regard for human life. wens3

And he's essentially telling the truth, too. :brock


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Heyman just buried Jinder!!! Lmbo :lol


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Heyman going in dry


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

he actually said PG era


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I love Heyman. He just rekt Jinder :banderas


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Brock has the life man


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

That was the best Heyman promo in a while.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Consolation prize champion! Jesus Christ!

:mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Nice job Brock has. Gets paid millions of dollars just to stand in the ring and not do anything for 10 minutes on a part time basis.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Someone make that Brock wink a gif NOW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

this is so lazy and lame. Heyman running his mouth like usually and Lesnar just standing next to him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

With that many Undisputed mentions one would think Cole stable will debut soon on the main roster right @MarkyWhipwreck ?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Charly wens3


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



wwe9391 said:


> he actually said PG era


He mentions it every promo.

"The most non-PG ass kicker of the PG era.....BARWOK LLLLESNAAAAAR!"


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Still can’t get over we’re going to witness Lesnar versus Mahal. :lol

The Modern Day Maharaja is in for one hellacious ride.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Mra22 said:


> Heyman just buried Jinder!!! Lmbo :lol


As Heyman walked back into the gorilla position, HHH thrust the golden shovel into Heyman's arms and said "You are worthy".


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Hell nah.. I'm putting this on mute. Can't listen to Kalisto talk. Pure cringe.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Kalisto sucks


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Does it annoy anyone else how Kalisto keeps switching masks styles? Damn dude pick one and stick with it, preferably not that Great Muta mask rip off.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

WTF was that Kalisto segment. I think I have aids.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Charly! :mark:


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Oh god get the Mic away from botchlisto


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Kalisto is the worst talker in the history of pro wrestling. Her sucks so bad.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



NyQuil said:


> I'm not a Brock fan but I hope he buries Jinder in five minutes.


Five minutes?????? That's too much :lol

This match should be shorter than Brock/Goldberg at last year's Survivor Series


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Charlie is cosplaying as a five year old tonight.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Alright so RAW is over right? Women’s match to ME and prob shit in between?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

So what the hell is the main event?


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Mahal's asshole going to be sore form that. Heyman tore him a new one :lmao


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Why not save this 10 person CW match for Survivor Series?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Goldberg!!!! :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

LOL at Charly doing the Lucha thing :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Cant wait for that Goldberg 24 documentary


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I can’t be this baked was that segment real? What the fuck is the main event? Do they want us to hope Braun comes to kill someone(s)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

*NAUGH*T*INESS :lol



LadyOfWinterfell said:


> I'm sorry Bliss, the only true Goddess is Maryse wens3


I like Bliss, but I always loved Maryse.



Spoiler: Naughty Photo














:evil


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Man, I miss Goldberg, his recent run was awesome


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Throw Bayley a bone and let her be team captain.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

:lol at Charly partaking in the "Lu-Cha!" chant.

I still prefer Renee, but that was such an adorable display. :sk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Huh, so my birthday is on a Monday this year. That Goldberg WWE 24 comes out on my birthday.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Its loserweight weight division time so only apt I am going for a shit


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I do think Goldberg will have a WrestleMania run, where his match is with Strowman.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Steve Black Man said:


> So what the hell is the main event?


:braun 

PLS


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

We're officially in third hour run-the-clock mode.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Shotgun, Foxy winning here....so predictable


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Yay Sasha and Bayley!!!


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I'm predicting Sasha wins, but honestly I wouldn't even be surprised if Alicia wins just because.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Sasha came out to crickets.

Bayley's reaction slightly better with a few kids popping.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Bayley has the best pyro in WWE


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

WACKY WAVY INFLATABLE ARM FLAILING TUBE HUGGERS WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Remember that one time Sasha and Bayley had the greatest women's match in modern WWE history?


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Crasp said:


> Remember that one time Sasha and Bayley had the greatest women's match in modern WWE history?


Yep. Now they've both been fucked over by main roster booking.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Fox has the most generic music, intro, and shirt. She looks embarrassed walking down the ramp.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Lol Alicia Fox has been saddled with that same shitty generic horrible theme for over 10 years, hell even Emma has gone through a few themes in her last couple years here. Why is it Alicia can't get a different theme?


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Does it really matter who the team captain is? Like did this match need to happen? The Raw women are gonna win anyway :shrug


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



deepelemblues said:


> :braun
> 
> PLS


I'd take that, but I have the feeling they're gonna keep him off TV this week. It'll probably be the cruiserweights since Vince doesn't seem to give a shit about his 3rd hour any more.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Fox's titties are bound to fall out sometime soon...can't wait.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Alicia was never Women's Champion Cole :lol She was Divas Champion though not Women's lol.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Look at those two ganging to overcome the biggest threat.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

No time to grab a hole? :booklel


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

why did alicia turn into a WACKY WAVY INFLATABLE ARM FLAILING TUBE WOMAN there :lmao


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



SAMCRO said:


> Lol Alicia Fox has been saddled with that same shitty generic horrible theme for over 10 years, hell even Emma has gone through a few themes in her last couple years here. Why is it Alicia can't get a different theme?


She used to have this theme 



but then they gave her her current shitty one.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

They're definitely making Alicia Fox captain, for the lolz.

She might be first eliminated still.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

This match is just ugh and it's barely started


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

One of these days they're going to just go off the air 30 minutes early cause they ran out of script.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Jinder is beating Brock. OmFG


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Irrelevant said:


> She used to have this theme
> 
> 
> 
> but then they gave her her current shitty one.


And they _should_ give her this one:


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I genuinely think Strowman's WrestleMania 34 opponent is going to be Goldberg.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Tower of Doom spot incoming.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Sorry but I'm enjoying this match.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

What would multi man WWe matches do without that powerbomb/suplex spot. It's literally in every match with more than two people.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

This bitch is crazy :lmao


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

It's official. They've given up on the third hour.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

What is happening right now??


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

when keepin it real goes wrong


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Is Booker drunk?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

:vince5: "SHE'S CRAZY! LIKE A FOX! DON'T YOU SONS OF BITCHES GET IT, DAMN IT?!?"



Ambrose Girl said:


> Alicia was never Women's Champion Cole :lol She was Divas Champion though not Women's lol.


The Divas' Title was a women's championship, so he isn't wrong. :draper2

In all honesty, I'm surprised that they still remember that she actually did hold a title.

:hayden3


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Am I the only one who wants to see Alicia win just for the lols? :lol


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Alicia Yes!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

CRAZY LIKE A FOX of course someone had to say it and of course it was booker :lmao


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Fucking lol.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

YAAAAAAAAAAAAS!!!! :mark: FOXXXXXY!!


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

there it is

Foxy is gold....gold i tells ya!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Alicia wins :lmao


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Bayley buried by her own move lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

LOL I knew Alicia would win :lol Who's gonna wanna be on her team?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Oh you know that ref loved that.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Wow :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Steve Black Man said:


> Am I the only one who wants to see Alicia win just for the lols? :lol




No I’m begging for it. That, Kane squashing Finn, and drunk Booker...yeah baby.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

FOX WINS! FOX WINS! FOX WINS! :mase

:mj4 at that random #FireTJP sign, though.


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Alicia Fox as usual showing more charisma, psychology, and wrestling skill than all the other divas and showing why she is one of the best and under utilized. So happy for her


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Oh my god. They really trying to give this awful chick a push. 

Vince enjoys this type of comedy bullshit. 

Are you not entertained :vince$


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Wow @ Alicia winning. Was not expecting that.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Annnnnnd... Bayley eats another pin. fpalm


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

"WHAT A COLLISION"

sure, okay...


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Poor Bayley.

Only reason I can guess for this is that Nia Jax is injured and won't be back for Survivor Series, so it'll be Sasha, Asuka, Bayley, Alicia, and Emma.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

So fucking sick of Sasha and Bayley. At least Foxxy is interesting :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I like Alicia Fox so this is pretty cool!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

That was a terrible Belly to Bayley though.

But I'm still stoked. Alica is the captain of Raw _and_ my heart.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Hahahahaha fucking called it earlier


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Fox won :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

well at least we know who alicia is partying with tonight


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Headliner said:


> Oh my god. They really trying to give this awful chick a push.
> 
> Vince enjoys this type of comedy bullshit.
> 
> Are you not entertained :vince$


Foxxy > Sasha/Bayley right now :draper2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

:heston

I knew when they added Alicia to the match she was going to win


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Those packers players looking at fox like they'll be running a train on her tonight.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Guys...she's not getting a push, lol. It's because having a crazy chick be team captain is a kinda interesting build. 

She'll still the first one eliminated.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Headliner said:


> Oh my god. They really trying to give this awful chick a push.
> 
> Vince enjoys this type of comedy bullshit.
> 
> Are you not entertained :vince$


It's not a push IMO. Just an angle to go into SSeries with so that Alica can be the first eliminated (probably by her own team).


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

The champion should always be the captain imo.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



XDarkholmeX said:


> The champion should always be the captain imo.


But all the champs are facing each other :draper2


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



XDarkholmeX said:


> The champion should always be the captain imo.


She won't be in the tag match at SS.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Alexa yeah yeah I know she is hated on this forum lol. But she should be the team captain, seeing she is champion. You can all get used to Asuka beating Alexa for the title at Roadblock in Dec. And look forward to a 4-5 month Reign of Asuka. I wonder how long that honeymoon phase well last.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

:lmao WTF this entrance :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Strowman come out and throw them all in a dumpster 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Seeing them all do that Enzo dance kinda made my soul die a little.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

LOL how Tony Nese's shirt is cut so you can see his abs :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Ok this is funny.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

"How are YOU doing?" :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Gulak's hilarious :lmao HOW ARE YOU DOING?!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Gulak is love, Gulak is life.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Gulak made Enzo's entrance phrase likeable.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

The 'Zo Train is in full effect. :lol

Gulak = The Best Bureaucrat in the World today. :tucky


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Gulak saying that in the whitest way possible gave me more life :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

...what the fuck was that


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I'm guessing the women's match will be...

Raw: Alicia, Bayley, Asuka, Emma, Sasha
SmackDown: Becky, Carmella, Charlotte, Naomi, Tamina

Raw has a lot more fodder.

Glad they're giving Gulak time on Raw. After Neville left they might have been forced to take the division more seriously.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I love how Gulak purposefully has the cadence of a politician, considering his gimmick.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I love Gulak... Nice to see him getting a chance to speak on Raw although I feel he was a bit nervous. Normally a lot more confident on 205.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Irrelevant said:


> She used to have this theme
> 
> 
> 
> but then they gave her her current shitty one.


Kinda sounds like Nelly's 'Hot in Herre', I never realized that before.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Enzo's guys bring the comedy and Kalisto's guys bring the flips.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

It sucks Bayley took the pin but I am happy for Alicia. The Cruiserweights are fun to me, I look forward to them after Smackdown.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

:lmao at Enzo's broken flabby ass voice.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Steve Black Man said:


> But all the champs are facing each other :draper2


I have so little interest, I completely forgot :lol nevermind then.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Enzo is so over he even made gulag and the other loserweights interesting for a brief moment in time


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Gran Metalik is such a boss


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

So, what is the main event??


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

They really are investing in the wrong luchador (in my opinion of course).


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

The blatant cultural appropriation from most of “Team Lucha Lucha” is triggering me greatly.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



XDarkholmeX said:


> The champion should always be the captain imo.


Bliss will be wrestling Hart


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Kayfabe shouldn’t Gulaks Head be knocked off?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Kink_Brawn said:


> So, what is the main event??


Kurt announcing the Raw participants for the 5 on 5 Survivor Series match lol, it's the only thing they haven't done yet.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Looks like Cruiserweights are permanently main eventing Raw now.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Irrelevant said:


> She won't be in the tag match at SS.


True but still, they did the same last year where the champions weren't the captains even though they actually were in the match.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Kinda sounds like Nelly's 'Hot in Herre', I never realized that before.


Omg yes! I'm glad I'm not the only person who noticed that :lol. I always thought the fact that she had basically a remix of that song as a theme was hilarious for some reason. Should have been called, "It's Getting Fox In Here."


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



XDarkholmeX said:


> True but still, they did the same last year where the champions weren't the captains even though they actually were in the match.


Charlotte was the captain, Kevin was the captain


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Braun needs to come out and seriously squash them all. Kane can come to the top of the ramp. Stare down. Finish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



XDarkholmeX said:


> True but still, they did the same last year where the champions weren't the captains even though they actually were in the match.


Yeah I get it. You would think as champ they'd be captain anyways, but I suppose the biggest star (in WWE's eyes) is captain.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Kurt announcing the Raw participants for the 5 on 5 Survivor Series match lol, it's the only thing they haven't done yet.


Oh yeah. 

Why is that a big deal?? I bet we can accurately guess at least 4 out of 5 of the participants on those teams. I bet Shane and Angle are at least captaining their respective teams.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Is Michael Cole a robot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Why is Enzo still booked like a weenie even among the cruiserweights?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



HBKRollins said:


> Charlotte was the captain, Kevin was the captain


Ah, but Becky wasn't the captain even though she was the Smackdown women's champion. Eh doesn't really matter much anyways.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Botchamania things.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

FLIPS!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Cruiserweights doing flippy shit. :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Kalisto pins Enzo, so Enzo will certainly win tomorrow.

50/50 booking before your eyes. :vince5


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Enzo getting dragged out of the ring. :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

That match was fun IMO.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

That’s what it’s all about guys :cole


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



MFR55 said:


> Bliss will be wrestling Hart


Yup, forgot about that.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Seriously though, it's a shame 205 is scoffed at. It has some really good matches.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Second week in a row on RAW where the CWs are finally allowed to wrestle like high-flyers *and* they do so in the main event. Better late than never, I suppose.

Fun match, all things considered.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Braun not gonna be on the team. Killing Angle ensues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Ambrollins vs Usos will be amazing but I'm still kinda sad Dean & Seth won't be in this main match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



bradatar said:


> Braun not gonna be on the team. Killing Angle ensues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not finished with you!!! :braun


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

THATS RIGHT KURT, I BOUGHT MONDAY NIGHT RAW!!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Monday is Rusev Day!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

IT'S AN INVASION OMG THIS IS HISTORIC

COULD THIS BE HAPPENING

IS RAW UNDER SIEGE

GREAT BRITAIN STANDING ALONE AGAINST HITLER DIDNT FACE BIGGER ODDS 

THAT'S EXACTLY RIGHT MAGGLE


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Smackdown invading RAW. :mark


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Those smackdown guys had a long trip


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Another invasion storyline hmm.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Why does Kurt stand like he’s on his last legs?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Didn't they do this last year too? (Smackdown "invaded" Raw)


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Anyone see Charlotte anywhere?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Raw gonna show up on Smackdown now of course :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

It would've been even cooler if it was D-Bry leading SD here tonight instead of Shane.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Why Kofi rocking a Crop Top??? ROFL


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Told you all Charlotte will be taking that title. Why is Natalie there and not her?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Angel is shook


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

They didn't have anyone better than mojo XD


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Rusev loks like he's in a Mexican gang.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Smackdown sucks dick


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Rusev out there looking like an OG!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Survivor Series is one of my favorite pay-per-views.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

So

ONE NIGHT

after kurt's TRIUMPHANT return to a WWE ring

he runs away like a WIDDLE BITCH

:trips7


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Where's AJ, nakamura, mahal, charlotte etc


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

What is happening??


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

OH MY GOD, THIS IS FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

That Heyman promo :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

RIP Titus World Wide


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Oh snap, they did them dirty! Poor Titus worldwide, its like a prison riot.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Uhhhh why are they making SD look like the heels? About 12 guys attacking 2 guys?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

No AJ or Orton


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

This doesn't make sense


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

FACE TURN FOR BRAUN INCOMING 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Bobby Rhoode is there


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*






Brings back memories.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

TITUS BRAND

HYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY- *DEAD*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Whos the B show now bitch :lol


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Oh my God.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

i hear small nakamura chants on raw


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

This is so weird


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

This is way too forced.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Poor Titus and Apollo falling into the trope of the first black guys to be killed by the antagonists. :mj4


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Is smackdown high on crack?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

:ti


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Joseph92 said:


> No AJ or Orton


Never mind. I saw AJ bringing up the rear.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

He unplugged that TV! My god!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Kofi trying to imitate Zeke Elliott? :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

So RAW going to invade SDL tomorrow night?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

This is fun


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

They KILLING THE JOBBERS MAMA!!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

This is awesome!!!!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

i cant get the benny hill theme out of my head watching this lol


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Is Smackdown Live supposed to be Antifa??

GET THOSE REPUBLICANS!!!


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Bloods vs Crips


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

:lol Gable kicking Jordan's ass :lol


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

So they surround the ring with Angle in it, nobody helps him, like his new shield buddies. Then SD let him leave and Shane orders them to chase after him. Who writes this stuff like seriously? This is so fucking retarded a four year old could point out how stupid it is.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

this is great and will make for an awesome month of tv before SS!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Chad Gable just attacked Jason Jordan :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

This makes no sense :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Gable going right after Jordan! :mark:


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Ooh, I like this.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

BRAUN OR BROCK LETS GO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Matt Hardy sighting!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

This is pretty awesome, it has been a while since they have done something like this. Invasion, Locker room brawls.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

That poor guy by the tv was just a innocent bystander lol!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

haha, dafuq is happening?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

If Smackdown kills Lesnar... HYPE.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

LOL. Trying to get people to watch SDL to see the RAW return the favor.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Notice that Jinder isn't part of this group of peasants invading RAW. He's way too classy to be just another face in the crowd.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I feel somebody is gonna get Justin Roberts in all of this.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

VINCE RUSSO IN DA HOUSE TONIGHT

For sure


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Are we not going to talk about Brock's adorable little "CAW!" noise when he came out? Damn WWE budget cuts. The pyro noise would have usually covered that.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Wait, AJ just killed Gallows and Anderson!!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

This might be my favorite segment of the year.

Unexpected af


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Interesting theirs no Alexa their? Seeing she is facing Natayla. I wonder if Charlotte is winning the title and it well be Alexa v Charlotte?

Def unexpected though. First bold and creative thing WWE have done in ten years.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

These poor guys :lol


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

It's a bitch fight!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Did they not involve Daniel in this? Did they not want him to look like an asshole?

Dean & Seth being beaten down again


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Becky won a fight. *tear*


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Becky looking straight bad ass! :homer


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



wkc_23 said:


> Chad Gable just attacked Jason Jordan :lol


I was supposed to be angles so bitch!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

A WILD ROLLINS APPEARS!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Sasha got her ass whooped one on one:lmao

I thought she was a BOSS?

LOL at Ziggler and Roode on the same team like they didn't just feud.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I hope they run into Brock.

Please let them run into Brock.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

AJ, you just fought alongside the Shield earlier that night


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

This is actually fun to watch honestly.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Smackdown killing the Shield guys. :banderas


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

AJ beating up his tag partners from earlier. :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

So who from Smackdown is not there? Orton, Flair, and Usos. Anyone else?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Saturn said:


> Notice that Jinder isn't part of this group of peasants invading RAW. He's way too classy to be just another face in the crowd.


pretty sure i saw jinder


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Wtf is Smackdowns problem supposed to be? Being the Shittier show for the last year?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Shoutout to Ambrollins who tried.

Loved the women's part, too.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

I just realized Rusev's arms are huge! They look bigger than my head!


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Shane vs Kurt at SS???


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Is the entire Smackdown roster heel?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Would have been funny if they ran into Braun and Lesnar kicking back and having a beer.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Shane paying him back 16 years later for the invasion double cross


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

so everybody on smackdown is now a heel?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Seth & Dean will lead the charge tomorrow on SD!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Much different and this is kinda fun but I cannot help but juxtapose this to NWO invading WCW's production truck, attacking with baseball bats, Nash tossing Rey Mysterio like a freaking lawn dart and people crying and legit calling the cops because they thought it was a gang attack.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Everyone’s a heel all of a sudden I guess.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Smackdown turn heel


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Nakamura shouldn't be apart of this imo.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Kurt is gonna try to kill Shane again.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Can Braun come out to clean house?


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



MrJT said:


> Shane vs Kurt at SS???


They'll likely be captaining their teams.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Even funnier if the Smackdown crew was wearing respirators and gloves to avoid the mumps.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

What if they try to jump Lesnar?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Where is KO???


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

TIME FOR KANE TO BEAT UP THE ENTIRE SMACKDOWN ROSTER

GOTTA MAKE HIM LOOK STRONK FOR :braun


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

So which members of the smackdown roster is not there?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

So Im assuming the same thing is going to happen on Smackdown tomorrow? Led by Roman Reigns?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

That was a great ending.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Shane has no one to pick on since Owens in on leave of absence


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

So does RAW strike back tomorrow or in two weeks?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



MrJT said:


> Shane vs Kurt at SS???


That king of the ring match


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Shouldn’t Daniel Bryan be leading this charge? Makes him look like an unimportant geek


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

That was awesum.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Kurt vs. Shane KOTR rematch, loser dies.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

That was fun, also good seeing Chad woop Jordans ass lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

One helluva ending.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Shane was supposed to be the triumphant face returning to Smackdown tomorrow to confront Zayn/Owens :lmao

Are we supposed to forget he led this ambush when Owens is insulting him tomorrow? HAVE DANIEL DO IT.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

What the fuck just happened? :lol

And where the fuck was Lesnar?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Headliner said:


> Nakamura shouldn't be apart of this imo.


Second this. It should’ve been Orton instead.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

lmao Kurt just staring into space


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Kurt looking like he just discovered another child.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

If they don’t use Braun when they invade Smackdown fuck this company. I want to see him throwing Singh’s 20 yards.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

The brand split finally means something again. :mase

Shame that SD is gonna be WCW'd at Survivor Series, but at least this was fun. :serious:


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

That was fun.

Alexa and Asuka were noticeably spared from the women's beatdown. Miz and the Bar weren't touched either.

Now I have a reason to watch SD tomorrow. Will Raw retaliate? Should be a fun few weeks if this is what they're gonna do.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

That was fun


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



frankthetank91 said:


> Shouldn’t Daniel Bryan be leading this charge? Makes him look like an unimportant geek


post-Nexus DB wouldnt be involved in such chicanery!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

WWE dying out here. I hope the direction they're going pays off for them..


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Mainboy said:


> So which members of the smackdown roster is not there?


I didn't see KO, Orton, Flair, and Zayn.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



deepelemblues said:


> TIME FOR KANE TO BEAT UP THE ENTIRE SMACKDOWN ROSTER


LOL.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Reigns picked a good week to get sick.

(Although who am I kidding? If he was there The Shield wouldn't have been a part of that).


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Rollins/Ambrose used all their boosts the night before, sadly.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Steve Black Man said:


> What the fuck just happened? :lol
> 
> And where the fuck was Lesnar?


Lesnar doesn't care about brands, just money.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Ok, that closing segment was fun. Weird? Yes. But fun. And if you're going to do brand vs. brand, this is how it should be done.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Wtf! :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Steve Black Man said:


> What the fuck just happened? :lol
> 
> And where the fuck was Lesnar?




I asked myself the same. Heyman did make it a point Brock don’t give a fuck about brand though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Mainboy said:


> So which members of the smackdown roster is not there?


I didn't saw Owens, Mahal, Zayn, English, Sin Cara, Rowan, Kanellis, Harper, Fashion Police, Ascension, Shelton, Lana and Charlotte.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lesnar would have fucked them all up


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



frankthetank91 said:


> Shouldn’t Daniel Bryan be leading this charge? Makes him look like an unimportant geek


Can't have DB involved, half the RAW roster would have been choked out on national tv.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Kurt's standing there like "wtf it wasn't that serious!" lol.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

That was unintentionally hilarious...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was something...

Wanna bet this is just to make SD the heels and Roman comes back and win the match and being the conquering hero... again


----------



## Celphish (Aug 22, 2016)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DhKisE5000I

Am I the only one who thinks this is going to happen ... again?

But as Roman as Austin and not nearly as much of a pop?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



prosperwithdeen said:


> So Im assuming the same thing is going to happen on Smackdown tomorrow? Led by Roman Reigns?


*MAAAAN, IF ONLY....*


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Where was the other RAW Superstars?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love that Dean & Seth knew they were coming and tried to ambush them in true Shield style.

Raw was down a few people though, so it was uneven :lol


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So what does SD do for the next month? Guys who invaded versus guys who didn't?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I bet RAW's guys and girls will be on Smackdown tomorrow night!!! I'm excited!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Where was the other RAW Superstars?


They went home?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

That was an interesting way of booking this angle. If Kurt went back and came back with RAW superstars it would've killed the entire thing.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*

Highlights of Raw:

- Kurt Angle/The Miz/Curtis Axel/Ambrollins/AJ Styles opening segment

- The Miz/Sheasaro vs Ambrollins/AJ Styles

- Alexa Bliss/Mickie James segment + attack

- Elias pre-match performance

- Brock Lesnar/Paul Heyman segment

- Enzo Amore/Drew Gulak/Ariya Daivari/Tony Nese/Noam Dar pre-match segment

- Smackdown invades Raw closing segment + ambushes


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Leather Rebel said:


> I didn't saw Owens, Mahal, Zayn, English, Sin Cara, Rowan, Kanellis, Harper, Fashion Police, Ascension, Shelton, Lana and Charlotte.


Mahal was there.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Yeah no Alexa or Charlotte. OR any other Raw talent. I am presuming The Shield well invade SD. With a returning Roman. Unless they want the whole brand. Raw just worked a ppv. And just had a Raw show. So be a bit harsh for them to do a SD show too.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Love how Styles teams up with the Shield earlier in the evening and then attacks them later. I know he's on different shows, but it was still funny.

That was a nice invasion as well from Smackdown.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

That was a fun final segment. I liked some of the subtleties of it as well... like Carmella going after Bayley (well documented real life friends) and Gable going after Jordan... did I miss any?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> Reigns picked a good week to get sick.
> 
> (Although who am I kidding? If he was there The Shield wouldn't have been a part of that).


That's true, but I would LOVE to see them kicking everybody's ass. lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i swear vince furiously refreshes this thread and at 10:55 or so every week decides to do something to make sure it gets above 80 pages :lmao


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Have RAW invade SD Live next week


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So this is how I book the end of Smackdown tomorrow night.

- Jinder Mahal is in the ring cutting his usual promo.

- Raw roster comes out and surrounds the ring, preventing escape or anyone from aiding Jinder.

- Lesnar comes out, destroys Mahal, and takes the title.

- Everyone leaves.

:eva2


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

They way Dana threw the chair and ran away really had me laughing :lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

That's a good 4 week build up


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeah that last part was great, never expected that at all. Would've been great if they went after the announcers and beat up Booker.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

It was entertaining. I little weird, but entertaining.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I noticed Dana, Emma, and Alexa there too but they all booked it.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

That crowd was awful tonight


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Thank god they weren't stupid enough to have Owens and Zayn there with Smackdown. That would have damn sure pissed me off.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's so weird seeing faces act like douches alongside the heels they're supposed to hate :lmao


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

I enjoyed it!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That segment was cringe af.

Why the fuck would you have them attack as a big group?

Split them up into main eventers, midcarders, tag teams and women and have them confront Raw's equivalent.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> It's so weird seeing faces act like douches alongside the heels they're supposed to hate :lmao


I like the idea that Xavier was going after Rollins after Rollins was on UpUpDownDown earlier today :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



ShowStopper said:


> WWE dying out here. I hope the direction they're going pays off for them..


 This is all leading to Roman returning like Austin to save Raw as Team SD beats Raw down in the ring next week.

We all know it.

So fucking stupid.

Making SD the heels fpalm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Thank god they weren't stupid enough to have Owens and Zayn there with Smackdown. That would have damn sure pissed me off.


I would like to think they wouldn't, but knowing WWE, they probably wanted to, but Owens is back home dealing with something undisclosed that happened to his family. As somebody said, WWE is better when all of their plans get fucked up. Had he been out there, it would've been even dumber, and that's a hell of a high bar to clear, because this angle was dumber than a bag of hammers.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



Law said:


> This is all leading to Roman returning like Austin to save Raw as Team SD beats Raw down in the ring next week.
> 
> We all know it.
> 
> ...


:kurtcry I need the OLD ROMAN REIGNS, dammit!

:reigns3 But I've been the same guy this whole time, Kurt


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



DGenerationMC said:


> :kurtcry I need the OLD ROMAN REIGNS, dammit!
> 
> :reigns3 But I've been the same guy this whole time, Kurt


lmaooooo


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 10/23 Raw Discussion Thread - The Beast Responds To The Maharaja..........................lol*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *MAAAAN, IF ONLY....*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922660442190708736












:batista3


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

"wHAt'S wroNG pLaYBoy?!"

Shut the hell up, Mojo..


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Brock shouldn't be so overconfident. Didn't work out too well for him at Survivor Series last year did it?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So, kayfabe-wise, couldn't Kurt just sick Lesnar, Strowman, and The Shield on Smackdown and literally destroy their entire roster?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ragnar Lothbrok said:


> Brock shouldn't be so overconfident. Didn't work out too well for him at Survivor Series last year did it?


Jinder beating Brock would compromise and lessen the push of Roman Reigns, so we should be safe.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Jinder beating Brock would compromise and lessen the push of Roman Reigns, so we should be safe.


 It's easy to predict what they'll do when you think "how will this make Roman look"

It's sad, but that's how the company thinks now fpalm

No chance SD is winning the mens 5 on 5 with what happened tonight. The others are up for grabs as I don't see Lesnar losing (has to give Roman a rub for WM) so SD might get the other matches with Raw getting the ones that matter.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Law said:


> It's easy to predict what they'll do when you think "how will this make Roman look"
> 
> It's sad, but that's how the company thinks now fpalm


I'm still not completely putting it past them. After all, Survivor Series is still a good 6 months away from Mania, and they're going to India directly after, but I'm gonna believe they won't have Jinder beat Brock, just because of how careful they've been up to this point.


----------



## ibbpe (Jul 13, 2016)

Most of the WWE announcers need to take a course on speaking English. Typical sentence:

"Belly (Bayley) is fushtrated (frustrated) by the shtrength (strength) of the shtrikes (strikes) from the vedurn (veteran)."


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> So, kayfabe-wise, couldn't Kurt just sick Lesnar, Strowman, and The Shield on Smackdown and literally destroy their entire roster?


Not even. All he literally needs to do is send Reigns and Wyatt to SD tomorrow and let the mumps do the rest.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Law said:


> No chance SD is winning the mens 5 on 5 with what happened tonight. The others are up for grabs as I don't see Lesnar losing (has to give Roman a rub for WM) so SD might get the other matches with Raw getting the ones that matter.


I think SmackDown is winning the mens, actually. They always win the mens division match, and the Raw womens match will involve Asuka, so Raw wins that match. They won't double up on Raw winning both matches. 

The Usos have no chance of beating Rollins and Ambrose, Asuka is not losing, so Raw wins those two, plus Raw wins the title match. That would mean SmackDown has to win the 5 on 5, the Miz vs Corbin match, which I thought SmackDown would've won anyway, and the Womens championship match, which logically should go to Bliss, but I could see them put Natalya over just because that one doesn't matter.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I think SmackDown is winning the mens, actually. They always win the mens division match, and the Raw womens match will involve Asuka, so Raw wins that match. They won't double up on Raw winning both matches.
> 
> The Usos have no chance of beating Rollins and Ambrose, Asuka is not losing, so Raw wins those two, plus Raw wins the title match. That would mean SmackDown has to win the 5 on 5, the Miz vs Corbin match, which I thought SmackDown would've won anyway, and the Womens championship match, which logically should go to Bliss, but I could see them put Natalya over just because that one doesn't matter.


 And who is going to pin Raw's hero after returning from illness to save the brand?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Law said:


> That segment was cringe af.
> 
> Why the fuck would you have them attack as a big group?
> 
> Split them up into main eventers, midcarders, tag teams and women and have them confront Raw's equivalent.


There’s always gotta be one...

Best segment of the year hands down. They looked like the nWo out there.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Law said:


> And who is going to pin Raw's hero after returning from illness to save the brand?


They'll keep him off until Survivor Series is over, or find something else for him to do at the show. They're going to have to announce the teams before he's back anyway.

He could always be eliminated via DQ as well, lest we forget, or the whole team ganging up on him and taking him out of the match. They will find a way around it.


----------



## Denny Crane (May 7, 2009)

So is Shane and Kurt going to captain the teams? I can see Smackdown winning with Jason Jordan stabbing his dad in the back.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

History proves Smackdown always wins the big match. Then it goes back to being the bitch to Raw for the other 364 days.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I think SmackDown is winning the mens, actually. They always win the mens division match, and the Raw womens match will involve Asuka, so Raw wins that match. They won't double up on Raw winning both matches.
> 
> The Usos have no chance of beating Rollins and Ambrose, Asuka is not losing, so Raw wins those two, plus Raw wins the title match. That would mean SmackDown has to win the 5 on 5, the Miz vs Corbin match, which I thought SmackDown would've won anyway, and the Womens championship match, which logically should go to Bliss, but I could see them put Natalya over just because that one doesn't matter.


It is entirely possible that Asuka is left out of the match. Fox is already on the team and there's no chance of Bayley, Sasha and Nia getting left out. That leaves one spot that could go to Mickie just as easily, seeing as she's apparently still in the title picture.

Plus, Nia's own streak ended via submission last year in the Survivor Series match. Asuka can lose on a whim any time with Vince in charge.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

zrc said:


> History proves Smackdown always wins the big match. Then it goes back to being the bitch to Raw for the other 364 days.


Yep. Every time.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Opening multi man match was fun and it was great seeing AJ again mixing it up with non SD peeps.

Balor just jobbed to Kane :monkey

Thanks AJ for flying over to job at TLC....


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thought the opening was fun, and then it kind of went downhill. Some of the booking decisions were awful, and the ending segment was kind of fpalm


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Watch Kurt and the Raw roster try to get Braun on their team for weeks just to be blown off... but he comes back during the SS match and win it :mark:



Brock said:


> Opening multi man match was fun and it was great seeing AJ again mixing it up with non SD peeps.
> 
> Balor just jobbed to Kane :monkey
> 
> Thanks AJ for flying over to job at TLC....


Jesus...Curt Hawkins is a jobber. Balor and Styles aren't. WF people need to stop throwing terms around that easily


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Heyman dismissing Jinder

:heyman6

:applause



They Call Him Y2J said:


> Jesus...Curt Hawkins is a jobber. Balor and Styles aren't. WF people need to stop throwing terms around that easily


I didn't call Balor a Jobber. Maybe I should have said;

Bálor just LOST to Kane? :monkey 

If that's easier for you.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Brock said:


> Maybe I should have said;
> 
> Bálor just LOST to Kane? :monkey
> 
> If that's easier for you.


Yes you should have


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

You needn't react to such pedantry TBH @Brock

A person can absolutly job withought being a career jobber. Losing a match unrelated to your own sotrylines, which only serves to strengthen/further the narrative of your opponent _is_ entirely the definition of jobbing.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

The best part of the show was Kane crushing Finn Balor. Man, I loved it


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Nakamura just wondering around aimlessly during that final segment :mj2

So are Shane/Angle going to be the active team captains at Survivor Series then I wonder.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh, right, Nakamura is still here. I almost forgot.

You know, I turned that hideous show off after Asuka, missed the, ahem, "Invasion" ( :booklel ) and I don't even care enough to watch it on YouTube.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Kind of weak "Invasion" but I also think they started it kind of quick. They have 4 weeks til Survivor Series, seems they should have waited another week or 2. I did laugh when Gable was pummeling Jason Jordan though.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

That's the thing. Nothing this company does even remotely fits the meaning of "long term". Got TLC done? Good, what's next? Oh, Survivor Series, better start an "Invasion" quickly.
I can't help but think about Punk back then: "They don't have a Plan for ANYBODY!"
That's why WWE is so fundamentally awful and perplexing nowadays. They contradict themselves one month to the next, or even from show to show. Someone who was a jobber could be the next WWE Champion tomorrow. And vice versa. 

The only thing that has a long term plan is whatever Main Event Vince wants for Wrestlemania every given year. That one works with deadly precision. And that's also why my interest in Raw, nevermind Smackdown, has been plummeting at mindblowing speed. Coinciding with the beginning of the Shield reunion, ironically. Because realistically, Rollins and Ambrose are really among the best things on Raw, and they are being hogged by Road to Roman Reigns part 5, while the rest of the entire roster top to bottom is meandering aimlessly from show to show, until like 5 weeks before Wrestlemania, Creative says "oh shit, we need something for them".

It's a slow, torturing, decisive death this company is dying, and I'm more and more often turning my head away in disgust.

It's been a rather rapid decline for me. Literally everyone I like to watch has been shot to hell since Wrestlemania. 

Nakamura: gotten a shitty "Artist" gimmick, has to go 50:50 with lifetime jobbers, is made to recite promos with a mouthpiece in, and made to Job to Jinder Mahal clean in the middle. Right now, he's dead.
Asuka: is going down the exact same path as Nakamura. You can see it right now.
Bayley: no need to say anything. Her jobbing to Alicia Fox killed the little hope I had left.
AJ Styles: went from being world champion to wrestling Shane McMahon in the curtain jerker of Wrestlemania, to jobbing to Borin' Corbin, to jobbing the Jinder Mahal.
Strowman: he's still over because he's awesome, but god-fucking-dammit have they tried to cool him off, just to try to build him up again. You'd be foolish to assume they haven't missed the boat on him becoming a megastar. He should have already won the 5-way UT Match. At the latest, he should have won it at No Mercy. The Wrestlemania Main Event, by all means, should be Reigns VS Strowman. Fuck Brock. He's become as stale as a cold foot.

Honorary mentions: destroying Undertaker's WM legacy by making him have a terrible match with Roman Reigns, who, contrary to marks' belief, cannot carry ANYBODY at that level.
The Jason Jordan clusterfuck.
Bayley This Is Your Life (and Death).
Jinder Mahal trying to go for a "Worst Of Seven" in PPV matches.
Randy Orton going for the reverse Okada (minus ****** 1/4 stars!) with Bray Wyatt and Jinder Mahal.
Vince McMahon having himself headbutted into oblivion while fighting a concussion lawsuit.
Roman Reigns being scripted to say "business has never been better" in half empty arenas, in the most forced, cringy, awkward feud I have ever seen.

Seriously, I might be done until Wrestlemania.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm only watching it just now and right now all I've got to say is this:

Kane needs to sort his fucking wig out! If you can't make the fucking thing look any good, don't wear one. Everyone knows what his fucking face looks like, if they can't figure out how to attach a wig to a mask without it looking ridiculous the moment he does anything more vigorous than a slow walk, just don't put the mask on him at all.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm only watching it just now and right now all I've got to say is this:
> 
> Kane needs to sort his fucking wig out! If you can't make the fucking thing look any good, don't wear one. Everyone knows what his fucking face looks like, if they can't figure out how to attach a wig to a mask without it looking ridiculous the moment he does anything more vigorous than a slow walk, just don't put the mask on him at all.


Tbh. If they really wanted to bring Kane back, some other big man should be given the mask gimmick.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

LOL Yeah, Kanes wigged out mask is horrible. It looks like he got out of the wrong side of the bed with that thing on or something. Then at one point the wig was positioned in a way that I could see his bald head under it. Its like Kane kept that thing in storage some place while he was gone and didn't bother to make sure that it looked okay.

Alicia Fox was the highlight of the show for me, not counting the SDL roster siege. Shes really embracing that character. "You know how we settle it... In the... Alicia: PAPER, ROCK SCISSORS!".

Elias is really over. I love it.

So Balor won at TLC over AJ Styles, AJ Styles gets to be the one to pin the guy and win for him and Shield on RAW and then Balor gets dominated by Kane on RAW. Classic WWEs creativity.

I'm undecided with the SDL roster invasion. It was okay but at the same time now that they are already doing the "invasions" in the first day after TLC, whats there to look forward to in the next month regarding this? I don't want to hear them talk about how their brand will win for 4 weeks. Maybe to see if some of these people hang on to their Championships..? I will admit that Miz vs. Corbin would be weird and would put Miz over as a babyface. So surely somethings going to change.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

So, did Shane McMahon loan AJ Styles to RAW, so AJ would open the doors letting the Smackdown Live roster get the beatdown?

_Shady_


----------

